# Goldies IVF/ICSI Part 24



## Jo

New home Goldies   
Sending lots of   everyones way.

Jo
x x


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hello!

Thanks for all your good wishes    Mr Meerkat is really happy.  Our next scan is in January which is the nuchal one.  We now need to book in to see our midwife and also the consultant.

Anita - hope you are getting lots of rest - you must be getting excited now about meeting your boys.

Ultra - hope your little ones are doing well and gaining some weight now   

Yonny - have a super time in Egypt  

Goldielocks - lots of pink fluffy wishes for your little girl!

Best wishes everyone and to anyone I've missed

Meerkat and the mob!
xxxx


----------



## bookworm2

Sorry for the lack of personals but I'm panicking. I'm spotting. I know that it's not the end of the world but I can't help remembering the last miscarriage, which started like this - brown spotting and pain on my lower left side. I don't know what to say really, I just wanted to say my fears in the hope of making them go away. Feeling really weepy. I don't think I could bear to go through all that yet again.
Sorry everyone.
BW x


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone

Am supposed to be working just now (again) so this is very quick:

BW -      Keeping my fingers crossed that everything's OK.  I know how scary spotting is, and you are obviously more worried because of your m/cs, but it isn't necessarily bad news (mine wasn't).  Do you think you could maybe go to your Early Pregnancy Unit and ask them for a scan?  Keeping everything crossed for you.   

Meerkat and the mob - hope you are all keeping cosy and relaxing.  Glad to hear that Mr Meerkat has taken the news on the chin - my DH was in a state of (happy) shock with one for weeks when we got our BFP (so was I).   

Best wishes to everyone else - really must knuckle down to some work now.

Love

Ellie


----------



## bookworm2

Dear Ellie,

Thank you for the reply. I really appreciate it. I don't think the EPU would scan me - I'm not 6 weeks until Thursday and I remember last time, they were incredibly reluctant to scan. They did blood tests and examined me but that's all. The blood tests confirmed I was losing it but by the time the results of the second test came through, it just confirmed what we knew. I'm due to have a scan on Thursday anyway. If the spotting doesn't stop overnight, I'm going to try to stay at home and rest tomorrow and call the ACU and see what they suggest. Part of me thinks that there isn't much I can do. 
BW


----------



## Jo

Just popped in to say, hang on in there BW, I really hope it is just one of those things lots of girls go through, for no reason.

 everything will be fine

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hi BW

Just wanted to say that I hope everything is OK and all goes well with your scan on Thursday       Will be thinking of you and hope you have good news.

Best wishes
Meerkat xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

BW - just wanted to wish you luck for Thursday. Will be keeping everything crossed for you   

Anita - I hope the visit to your consultant goes well and you get a birthing plan you're happy with. I hope your back ache eases soon too.   

Meerkat - wonderful to see you've got a name for the little meerkats - how fitting   Hope you're feeling well, you must be on    

Ultra - hope you wee ones are going from strength to strength and you're recovering well yourself  

Love and luck to all,

CG xxxxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone 

BW - just wondering how you are doing.  Have been thinking of you today.     Good luck for your scan.

Anita - hope you and the boys are still together (as my granny used to say!).  Good luck with your next appointment.

Meerkat - hope you and the mob are doing just fine.

CG - how are you doing?  

Greetings to everyone else.  

PS: Ultra - hope you and the boys are getting on OK and that you'll all be home soon (if you're not home already).

Ellie


----------



## ULTRA

HELLO GIRLS,

I have snatched a minute between feeds to reveal the secrt of DPs experience in operating theatre. He doesnt want anyone to know as he is embarrassed   
My spinal anaest did not go well.ANETHATIST tried2get needle in but i am in severe pain. asked me to describe pain -grrrhhh-difficult when in aghony.DP saw needle bounce back from my virtebrae and bend like corkscrew and me scream w pain before aneth tried lower insertion point. That went smooth w no pain4me and soon I was ready4section when loud bang startled everyone.HECTIC IN OT noone talking2me then finally doc said U husband has collapsed and knocked himself unconcious on sharp edge bleeding fr head! 
He must be taken 2 casualty.I panicked and ask for sec2 B delayed.This obviously was no option as babies had to be delivered quickly and anyway DP was now a liability as likely to faint again occup attendance of staff away from  me and babies so he cannot let him back in.
For me this was the end of the world-going through most importnt event of our life on my own.I cried and begged with consultant and anethatist but to no awail. I COULD hear DP -back from casualty with bandaged head still in scrubs a nurse told me- crying outside.tTHEn he sent me a message via nurse to hang in there and get on for beanies' sake and be strong. Well I had no choice and finally met Amy-Louise and Philipp JourdanVI in person, but if Im honest it was a huge letdown not to share this unique moment with him, especially as he's done it before! FAINTED at his DS birth 24years ago.

Anyway, I should be grateful for the safe del of 2 healthy babies! 

We are still in hospital-day13 tomorrow-as now Amy has low hemoglobin value that needs 2 b investigated.Any knowledgable person out there who can guess what can cause it?been told2do that Amy has DPsbloodgroup A+ whereas Philipp has mine O+.

BW-good luck w scan.I had heavy red bleeding in week6 believed everything was over, but against all odds scan at 6+4 showed 2 healthy heart beats.

GREETINGS 2 ALL OF YOU  -Ultra-


----------



## MrsBunny

Bookworm, hoping all turns out ok for you and that the scan on Thursday shows that beanie is safe and sound. Sending you big hugs   and     

Ultra - your poor DH! and poor you for having to go through it on your own. You'd think that after fainting last time, he'd have kept away from anything he could bang his head on (easier said than done I suppose!)   At least he was able to send you a message - he must have been panicking in casualty that it would be all over by the time he got back! Anyway, something to tell the kids when they're older!

Big hi to Meerkat and the mob! 

Thanks, Goldielocks for your thoughts - yes it is good that we have a plan and know it will be our last go, I think it will make it easier to focus on what we need to do.  

Hello to everyone else
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## ClaireL65

Thinking of you BW, and lots of love to Ultra and all the other Goldies

Cx


----------



## bookworm2

Dear lovely ladies,

Feeling reassured. The scan went ok. We didn't see a heartbeat but the Dr seemed quite pleased because there was a yolk sac and everything was bigger. He was quite dismissive of the spotting, but he understood why I'd been so upset. Touch wood, it seems to have stopped and the pain has settled down again. He said from the size of the sac etc it suggested that I was 5w 4d rather than the 6w they thought, which is why we didn't see a heartbeat. They want us to go back next Thursday and we should see a heartbeat then. Feeling better. 

Thanks so much for all the support, Ultra (poor husband and poor you), Mrs Bunny, Claire165, Meerkat (and the mob), Ellie and Cotswold Girl. How all is well with you all. 

BW


----------



## bookworm2

sorry, I meant to say: hope all is well with all of you.
BW


----------



## Ellie.st

BW - I have been wondering how you got on today.  I am so pleased that it is good news.  Hope you can get a bit if a rest now, then onwards and upwards for your scan next week.    

Ultra - gosh, what a saga with your DH.  Men .... Hope the babies are doing well.  I don't know anything about what you say is the problem but I am sure they are in good hands and hopefully you will have them home soon.  I found things so much easier once we had our wee poppet home.

Meerkat - hope you and the mob are fine.

Hi to everyone else too - hope everyone is doing OK.  Think my dinner may be burning so better abandon the personals and dash!   

Love

Ellie


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi BW - just popped in to see how you were doing. So relieved all's well. Take it easy and good luck with the scan next week.          

Off to bed now after a girl's night out.   Will post more next week.

Hi's to all. Have a good weekend. CG xxxxx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi to everyone,

Very quiet on here at the moment, 

BW-glad everything went ok and you have got a scan next week,  

Meerkat-hope all is well with you and the mob.when do you go for your next scan?

Ultra-are you out of hospital yet?  Hoping they have sorted the blood problem out with Amy and you are all feeling better,

I have been in hospital again .  Went to see my gp over terrible itching etc and was told it was dry skin and spent most of last week in agony at night,cold showers and feet in icy water , in the end phoned cons and told to go in and did bloods and i have got colostitus?.  Someting to do with your liver and gall bladder and it means there is too much acid and salts in the blood.  Have now got to take tablets all the time and am covered in calamine lotion feel like i have chicken pox.  Also had a show on friday so have to go in twice a week now for blood tests and monitoring.Dh is getting really annoyed with cons because they agreed if we had to go in again we would be given steroids but registra we saw would not give them and i am feeling very poorly now
Babies are doing really well though and weigh over 4lb and 6lb .so i am counting the days ,

Hope everyone is well and hello to everyone i have missed,

anitax


-


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone - hope you are all doing OK.

BW - hope your scan goes OK.

Meerkat and the mob - hope you are all snuggling up in this cold weather.

CG - hope you enjoyed your girls' night out.

Anita - what a pain about the itchiness.  (I know what it is you have but I can't remember how to spell it!).  One of the girls who was in the same ward as me when I was being monitored for pre-eclampsia had the same thing but her baby was fine when she was born and so was Mum.  You are certainly going through the mill, aren't you?      It sounds like the boys are doing really well, however.  You must be about the same stage now as I was when our wee tootie was born, and she was only 3lbs but absolutely fine.  It must be frustrating about the steroids but as far as I remember, the main thing is that you get the course of jabs (I had two jabs 24 hours apart, I think) finished at least 24 hours before the babies are delivered.  It sounds like you are being monitored closely so I am sure they will make sure you get the steroids in good time.  Hope you are feeling better soon - and it will all be worth it when you finally have your lovely wee boys to cuddle.     

Love

Ellie


----------



## bookworm2

hello all,

Just a very quick one. I just got in from work and i'm shattered. 

Anita, That sounds horrible for you and so frustrating. I hope that the itching calms down soon and you feel a bit better. The boys sound strapping though - so good news there. 

hi Ellie, Cotswold Girl, everyone...

Well, we had our scan today and it went really well. Much better than we'd expected, the scan showed a really clear little heartbeat and the size was right for 7w1d, which we were amazed about because last week it had only been big enough for 5w and 4d (although in theory it was supposed to be 6w), so we were really pleased and amazed and delighted. I've been pregnant 4 times now and this is the first time we've ever seen a heartbeat. I was starting to think that it never starts beating with us. So, still trying not to get too excited but so far so good. We've got another scan in 3 weeks.
Thanks everyone for all the support.
BW x


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear BW
I'm so pleased that your scan went so well. Well done.   

Hi to everyone else too.  Hope you all have a nice weekend and are not overdoing it re Christmas preparations. I'm to work out how the last posting dates, which all seemed so far ahead, have overtaken me.    

Ellie


----------



## ULTRA

Hi Girls,

At long last - The beanies, DP and I are at home, in fact we have been here for a week, but life is so hectic I had no chance in logging on. We now know Amy has ABO incompatibility, a very common disorder when mother and child have different blood groups (me 0+, she has DP's group A+). She is still on fluid folic acid (and I have been taking the stuff for years now...), but no longer jaundice, nor is Philipp.
On Wed we had to travel back to London for the check-up from the South coast - a major expedition as each journey takes 3 hours plus waiting time in the hospital! Combine this with 3-hourly feeds it's quite a logistics problem to be at the right place in time. We did get the blood collected in time at 11 am, but our registrar who discharged us from hospital 5 days earlier got his clinics mixed up and there was no outpatients clinic on Wed pm, grrrh. We first thought we 'd had to come again the next day, but one of the consultants on the SCBU took pity on us, had the notes come from the archive and agreed to see us- bless her! Thankfully the follow up in 2 weeks time will be in Brighton.
On Thu we went to the register office in Lewes withtwins in tow to register them - being the native of a very bureaucratic country I assumed one has to take the children to have them registered. It turned out the registrar did not even wanted to see our passports! "We take everything you tell us to be the truth and if we suspect different we'll point out the purgery notice to you." Wow, and I was prepared for a long red paper chain as DP and I are married, but unfortunately NOT to each other; well, not yet.... watch this space! 
Well, what can I say, all went smoothly except we had to give the twins a feed in the registrar's office (so much for time management) and afterwards used the waiting room table as a changing table.
The lady took it all very well and said:" Something to write home about."

Anyway, we have settled into our routine and enjoy being finally at home. Now I'm looking forward to explore the town with our new pram (once DP has figured out how to assemble all the different variations (with carry cots facing each other, facing mum, with car seats etc.) , fold and drive it - a nice Sunday job.

Take care and all the best from -ULTRA-

BW - great news!
Anita - hope all goes well for you and the boys
Meercat - how is the mob growing?


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi Ultra - delighted to hear that you are now home with the babies.  I am very impressed with the expeditions you have managed already.  Have fun with the pram.     

Hello to everyone else too.  Must dash now as I've got a huge list of things to do tonight (and not much chance of getting even halfway down the list).  Hope everyone is doing OK.  

Love

Ellie


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi everyone,

Hope you're all ok and more perpared for Christmas than I seem to be! 

Anita - so sorry you're still going through the mill - I really hope you have a couple of better weeks before your wee sons join you. You really must be counting the days now.   It's great to hear that your little ones are already good weights. 

BW - I'm so pleased that you had a good scan and saw your little ones heartbeat.     Hopefully you'll be able to relax a little and enjoy your pregnancy now.   

Ultra - it's great to hear that you're all home and getting out and about already. I hope you and your DP have got the hang of the pram now   It must be so lovely preparing for Christmas as a family.  

Ellie - my girls night out was lovely thanks. I really need to do more of it - it's far too easy with this IF lark to shut yourself off from others. Guess this is why I haven't been posting much I'm feeling the need to regain my life a little and rediscover the person I used to be. When are you going back for your frosties? Have you got your dates yet?

Debs - it can't be long before you go off to Reprofit. I hope you've been making the most of your months off. How's the diet going have you won your bet yet? We're off to Reprofit in May - so let's hope Stefan can work is magic for us and Yonny  

Yonny - I hope you had a fantastic holiday.

Meerkat - hope you and the mob are doing well.    

Love to all,

CG xxxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Just popping in to wish you all a very merry Christmas. 

         

Love, CG xxxx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hello Goldies  

Popping in to wish you all a great Christmas!

Anita - hope you are hanging on in there and the itchiness has calmed down.  Your boys are a great size and I'm looking forward to hearing about their imminent arrival xx

Ultra - glad to hear the twinnies are settled at home and ready for their first Christmas xx

BW - great to hear your good news about the scan - all the best for the next one xx

Ellie, CG, Claire, Yonny (hope you enjoyed your holiday) and Mrs B - hope you are all ready and prepared for Santa's visit  

Thanks for all your good wishes about the mob.  They are doing well - at least keeping me tired and hungry for most of the time.  We have our 12 week scan at the end of the month so looking forward to seeing them again

Hope you all have a super Christmas 

  

Love and best wishes
Meerkat and the mob xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Hello everyone

Just wanted to wish you all a 
[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]MERRY CHRISTMAS![/move]

Meerkat, roll on 31st - doesn't seem like 12 weeks already - bet it does for you though 

Ultra, great news that the twins are home, hope you are getting them into a routine 

Anita, good luck for the next few weeks 

We've just been to Switzerland for a few days - it was lovely and even lovelier to go abroad and not to have to worry about having tx! 
Also, we have a new donor now, so we're back off to Spain in Feb!

CG, Yonny, Ellie, Hollysox, BW, Goldielocks, Claire, Jo and anyone else I've missed, have a great Christmas and let's hope that 2008 brings us all lots of luck and happiness.

      

Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi goldies...just popped by to wish you all a very Happy Christmas and a wonderful 2008....

Not feeling too good having just gotten over a flu type virus and then yesterday BANG...it's back again....feeling like s**t right now !  Typical eh ?

Take care everyone and have a lovely time...


----------



## Ellie.st

Just a very quick post to wish everyone a very Happy Christmas.      Hope that Santa is good to everyone (and that includes making your dreams come true in 200.     

PS: Hollysox, hope your rotten virus clears off soon.     We've just had a week-long lergy though thankfully I think we've seen it off now.  My advice is to take a very large hot toddy (or two, or three) - or, in fact, anything else alcoholic which happens to be within easy reach.    
Love

Ellie


----------



## Ellie.st

Isn't it quiet on this board just now? Hope this means that everyone is busy enjoying the festive season!  Just wanted to wish everyone a very happy 2008.

PS: Meerkat - hope your scan went well today.  Love to the mob.

Love

Ellie


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi everyone,

Hope you're all well and have had a lovely break. 

Hollysox - I hope you've shifted the lurgy - if not you can't be drinking enough   

Meerkat - hope the scan went well and you and the mob enjoyed your Christmas dinner.   

Anita - I hope you're doing a lot better. It can't be long now.. 

We're in front of the telly seeing in the new year with Jools Holland and a bottle of bubbly. DH cooked a couple of Nigella's recipes for us tonight (I had her book for Christmas  ) - one worked really well but we've decided we don't like steak with lemon juice, it wasn't a good combination!! Still the champagne is helping to take the taste away   Diet will have to start after I've tried the chocolate fudge and postachio recipe  

Happy New Year everyone -  that 2008 is the year for all of us.


    

CG xxxx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hello to everyone,

Wishing you all a Happy New Year,

Sorry not been on.  Have been in hospital and was only let out christmas eve and then back in,came out yesterday and am booked in tomorrow to go in and have a C-section on FRiday  all being well.  Decided to let me have babies and get rid of all the problems i have  what with the diabetes ,colostasis and all the medication which as made me very poorly,i look like the puff ball king 

Cannot really take it in yet that i will be a mum of twinnies by the weekend boys may need some extra help but they are good sizes and hopefully not too much,

Will let you all know how we get on  

love to everyone,

anitaxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Anita,

How exciting - Friday it is then    I hope you and your boys sail through it all. It's my birthday on Friday so I'll raise a glass to you all! Hopefully you'll feel loads better very soon and meeting your sons for the first time will make it all worth while.

Good luck, love, CG xxxxx


----------



## sandee2002

Hello

I was hoping to chat to someone about donor eggs. I am in turkey right now and treatment looks as if its going to be abandoned this was our last try with my eggs. I want to go to donor eggs. But am bewildered as where to start. How do they match you and do you get any information on the donor? 
Anita how did you find your poland experience?

luv
sandy


----------



## sandee2002

Hello Everyone,

I am at jinemed istanbul, our cycle looks as if it will be cancelled today. This was our last try with my own eggs. Trying to get my head around donor eggs. I would be grateful for any advice and where to go for donor eggs. 

LOV
SANDY


----------



## Hollysox

Anita....sending you lots of good luck vibes for Friday when yu meet your boys for the first time        I'll be thinking of you hun    

Hi Sandy...I am so sorry to hear that your tx has been abandoned   I am gutted for you....about DE though...personally I am about to undergo tx with Reprofit in CZ using DE...this is my first attempt at this type of tx....why dont you check out the tx abroad sites and you can maybe pick up some info from them...if you want to pm me please feel free to....using DE is something I had been getting used to in my head for a while so when my frosties didn't survive the thaw I knew I had to make the move to DE if I ever wanted a baby of my own....It can be a very daunting decision to make but I have made my mind up to go this route now and I am happy that I have done.....Take care and I hope 2008 brings you the baby you long for        

Hi to everyone else   and a very HAPPY NEW YEAR to you all xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

Anita - good luck for Friday.  You have done really well holding on so long - you should be very proud of yourself.  I am sure all the trials and tribulations will be forgotten the minute you hold them in your arms - how exciting.  I will be keeping everything crossed for you, and looking forward to hearing how you are all doing.  As you say, the boys are a good size and aren't all that short now of their due date so hopefully you will all be home soon.    

CG - another Nigella fan!  Glad to see you have your priorities right - ie eat all the treats before starting the diet.  (This is also my approach   ).  Hope 2008 is your year.    


Hollysox - wishing you a very happy new year, and hoping that your dreams come true.

Sandy - sorry to hear about your tx having to be abandoned.  There are lots of goldies who have been where you are now and I am sure they will have lots of advice for you.  Good luck.    

Hi to everyone else too.

Love

Ellie


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hello Everyone and Happy New Year

Thanks for all your good wishes.  Our scan went really well and the amigos are doing fine!  They were bouncing around and one was trying to suck his thumb!  Next scan in four weeks time.  So in the meantime plenty of rest and food for mum!

Anita - hope all went well with the delivery yesterday and your boys have arrived safely x     Looking forward to hearing from you when you get a moment.

CG - happy belated birthday for yesterday    hope you had fun! x

Hollysox - all the best for your upcoming tx - it seems like the time has flown by to me but I guess it probably doesn't seem like it to you.  I really hope this is your time  x

Mrs B - Glad you enjoyed your holiday - like you say it's great to getaway and not think about tx at all!  All the best for your cycle in Feb x

Ultra - hope the twinnies enjoyed their first Christmas at home and are settling into a routine x

Sandee - sorry that your tx was abandoned.  As Hollysox says check out the Tx Abroad thread, and there's also a Donor Egg thread too.  Best of luck 

Hello also to Yonny, Ellie, BW, Goldielocks, Claire, Debs, 

Let's hope that all our dreams come true in 2008 and here's to a happy and healthy year for us all

Meerkat and the mob x


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

Meerkat - delighted to hear that the three amigos are doing so well. Hope you are doing well too, and getting lots of rest and nice things to eat.

CG - I'm really sorry that I managed to miss that it was your birthday.  Here are my belated birthday wishes   .  Hope you had a nice day and I'm also sending you a special wish that your dream will come true this year.

Anita - hope you and the boys are doing well.  Looking forward to hearing how you are all getting on.

Hollysox, Mrs Bunny, Debs, Ultra, Yonny, Claire and BW(and other goldies I've missed) - hope you are all fine.

Love

Ellie


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi girls,

Thanks for the birthday wishes. DH and I had a lovely day in London thanks. Did a few sights, wandered around Covent Garden before having a meal and heading home. I can't believe I'm 42 already! How did that happen  

Ellie - Yes I'm a Nigella fan - not sure when the diet will actually start - poss not until I've worked my way through the whole Express book  

Meerkat - wonderful news on your triplets. Must be wonderful being told to rest and eat   How are you feeling? Hope you're not suffering with morning sickness now you're eating for 4!!

Hollysox - not long before you head off to Reprofit. I really hope this cycle will bring you the baby you want.    

Anita - I hope you and your baby boys are all doing well.     

Yonny - not sure when you're heading off for you frostie but I hope it proves to be worth the wait and prove that it only takes one  

Sandy - so sorry you're facing the prospect of a cancelled cycle. There are a lot of ladies on this thread and others who've had success with DE so don't give up hope. We're going that route ourselves. Just knowing that there;s a higher chance of success helps make the step easier to accept - but it is a big step and you need to make sure you're ready. Sending you big    for now.  

Hi's too to Mrs Bunny, Debs, Ultra, Claire and BW. Here's some      to help us all along.

Love, CG xxxxxx


----------



## Debz1965

OMG you had all moved on to another thread and I did not know! - I thought it had been mega quiet!   what a dipstick I am!!

Anyway now that I have realised I have missed loads of stuff I will catch up properly tomorrow and do a proper post!

Happy New Year to everyone   at least I missed all the cold weather being in Turkey for xmas!  

Catch up tomorrow 

Debs xxx


----------



## yonny

Hallo girlies - havent posted for ages but have been reading up on you all!!
Needed to come back to a thread where I felt 'like coming home' - had bad news, FET cancelled so a bit fed up to be honest!! It will happen next month but need AF to show her ugly head! 
Sorry no personals but I know I can do that with you guys!
Ill catch up soon
A sad Yonny x


----------



## cesca

Hi goldies  sorry not to have posted in ages just very busy!!Happy new year to everyone.

Meerkat  oh my god I have just seen you are pregnant with triplets  wowww!!!  Congratulations you deserve it . 
I am soooo pleased for you.   

Anita  i can't believe you are about to have your boys. How time flies when its not you thats pregnant!!  Best of luck.xxx

Sandy  We have a beautiful daughter of 10 months through De at Ceram in spain . If you want to talk ,IM me . I love my little girl to pieces and she is sooo adorable . All the worries about DE and bonding flew out the window when I first heard her cry.

Yonny don't feel too sad it will happen keep positive xxx

Maeve is now 10 1/2 mths and is sooo sweet . I can't believe how lucky we are.
I am good and have my figure almost back, apart from my jelly belly which won't go!! grrrr  Life is good and we are now looking forward to a holiday in Egypt in February. Maeve will be one year old on holiday which will be lovely.Can't wait. 
Will pop in soon . Love to everyone Cescaxxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Yonny - sorry to hear your FET has been delayed it's horrible when you're all geared up and the old   messes you about   

Cesca - so pleased you and Maeve are doing well. I'm sure the jelly belly is well worth it   I could do with some sunshine myself. Have a great holiday and enjoy building sandcastles 

Anita - I hope all's well and you and the boys are home   

Debs - wondered where you'd been. How are you? Did you win your bet and can you share you secret on gaining enough willpower to lose a stone or 2   

CG xxxx


----------



## Debz1965

Hi everyone


CG - sadly I did not win my bet and I coughed up £100 just before xmas..... once Dec started with all the functions we had on I lost my will power completely!  Happy belated birthday 

Anita - I hope everything is well with you and your boys, I can't believe they are hear already, only seems a short while ago you were going out to Poland! My how time flies.

Hollysox - How are you doing hun? - all ready to go out to Czech?

Cesca - Glad to hear you and Maeve are doing good, like CG says who cares about a bit of jelly belly  

Meerkat - How are you doing with your bump? - 3 babies? all or nothing eh?  

Yonny - I am so sorry to hear about your cancellation, that   is a nightmare I swear it knows when we are about to tx and buggers things up on purpose! 


Hello to everyone else Ellie, Mrs Bunny, Ultra, Sandy, BW and anyone else I have missed

Well update with me is, I still need to get a stone off and I have completely lost my will power since being away in Turkey for xmas and new year..... I need to get some of it back again now and get cracking on trying to lose another half stone before I head off to Czech Rep in March........ well a stone would be better, but I fear the chocolate binges may get the better of me!!   

Take care all

Debs xxxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone...hope you are all ok today ?

Yonny, sorry to hear about your tx being cancelled hun   It is so frustrating and upsetting when this happens....hope it can go ahead soon though    

Anita...how are you doing?  I hope you and your boys are doing well    Looking forward to hearing your news when you get the chance to come back on site...in the meantime, take care of yourself and your 3 boys ( DH included !!)

Meerkat and the mob...hope you are all doing well    How many weeks are you now hun ?  Have you got used to the fact you are having triplets yet   Sending you lots of   for you all....

Debs...Hi hun...not long til you go for tx now either   Sorry you lost your bet and the only thing lighter was your purse   I hope you manage to get a bit of weight off before you go for tx though...sending you lots of good luck vibes  

Cesca and Maeve...good to hear how well you both are doing....    

Ellie..hope you and your little angel are doing well too ?

Ultra...how about you hun and your little un's    I can only imagine how busy you must be with 2 to care for  

CG...hope you are doing ok hun...sorry I missed your birthday    Hope you had a great time ?

My news...well af showed up last night so I was able to start my meds this morning...  I will be there in 3 weeks time for tx     Just praying I come back with some extra baggage and I dont mean duty free  

Take care everyone and sending you all some


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

Just a very quick post as meant to be working.  

Hollysox - gosh, this new tx cycle has come roung quickly (although it maybe doesn't seem that way to you!).  Wishing you lots and lots of   - I really hope that this is your turn.

Debz - commiserations about the diet - I'm in the same boat, I'm afraid.  Was just starting to make progress when the Christmas holidays and all those lovely high calorie foods arrived.  Back on the wagon now (just about, anyway    ).  Sending you     to counteract those chocolate binges.    


CG - hope you have eaten your way through those festive goodies now, and that you enjoyed every minute of them. 

Cesca - delighted that Maeve is doing so well.  Hope you all enjoy your holiday and her first birthday.


Yonny - sorry to hear about your cancelled FET.  Hope things get going again soon.    

Anita - hope you and the boys are doing well.

Meerkat - hope you and the mob are all thriving, and keeping cosy in this cold weather.

Hi to all other goldies too.  Must dash now or it will be another late night for me ....


Love


Ellie


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi to everyone,

just a quickie.

My boys were born on Thurs 3rd by c-section and we have had to spend two weeks in hospital. 
Good sizez, thomas was 5lb 15oz and william was 5lb 7oz but apparently boys are notorious for being lazy and they do not suck very well .  So it is feeds every 3 hours which with two is very hard work.

love to everyone and hope to catch up

anitaxx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Anita 

Fab news - big welcome to William and Thomas      what great weights they were.

Glad to hear that you are all out of hospital now and hope they soon get the hang of feeding to make life easier for you.  Take care xxx

Best wishes 
Meerkat and the mob xxx


----------



## Debz1965

Anita

That is fab new hun, the twinnies were a good weight as well....... lets hope the feeding gets a little easier for you. Congratulations you must be as proud as punch 

Take care and keep us updated when you get a moment!

Debs xxx


----------



## Hollysox

Many congratulations Anita on the birth of Thomas and William    As everyone else is saying you must be kn***ered but hope things get a bit easier very soon for you      Enjoy every second of your boys...you must be sooo thrilled.    Hopefully for the rest of us still waiting for BFP's your good luck will rub off on us      Meerkat, I could definitely do with whatever you had to get pg    Although being single and pg with triplets would maybe not be so good for me    Still, if the Gods decide I can have 3 I wouldn't argue   

Hope everyone else is doing ok ?  Meerkat, my tx feels like it has taken a lifetime to arrive    I've been waiting now for nearly 6 months...not that long really but it seems AGES    Tis only 2 weeks on Saturday that I leave and 3 weeks TODAY for ET (please God )    

Better run anyway....take care everyone


----------



## ClaireL65

Excellent news Anita

Welcome and hugs for William and Thomas

Cx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Anita - HUGE congratulations to you and your DH       .  I'm so pleased that Thomas and William arrived safely and that you're all home now. I'm sure once they've got the hang of where the food supply is coming from there'll be no stopping them   Make sure you eat plenty too to keep your strength up! You'll need it looking after 3 lads!

Hollysox - I can't believe that you're off in 2 weeks time, I know it's been a long wait for you but I'm sure it'll be worth the wait. Really hoping you bring back that extra baggage we're all hoping for   Have you stocked up on thermals for your trip?

Debs/Yonny - wishing you the world of luck too with your forthcoming treatments.     

Have you got a new date now for yours Yonny? I hope you don't have to wait too long   

Debs - good luck with finding that elusive "will power." When you find him can you send him in my direction   I know I need to lose some weight but just can't stop eating chocolate (and anything else for that matter  )

Ellie - I've still got a couple of lindt chocolate reindeers to get through but we're almost through the festive goodies  

Meerkat - hope you and the mob are doing well. 

Sandy - how are you doing?  

Have a great weekend everyone,

CG xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Anita
CONGRATULATIONS on the safe arrival of your twin boys!!
As you say, very good weights! I bet you are so proud. Hope the feeding gets a little easier for you soon. Take care!

Hollysox, not long for you now - I remember when you first said it would be February, which seems doesn't seem long ago, but when you said it, February seemed an age away (if you know what I mean), probably because it was 'next year'. Hope everything is going to plan for you.    
I'll be following you a couple of weeks afterwards - our EC is planned for 18th Feb at Ceram!

CG, how are you doing? Don't worry about losing weight yet, it's still quite soon after Christmas and I think it takes a while to buck ourselves up to be healthy again! 

Yonny, sorry to hear about your cancelled tx, have you got another date yet? Hope this hasn't set you back too much xx

Debz, good luck with the weight loss!  

Meerkat, hope you are doing well. I often think about how you sneaked off to Spain and had tx without saying - what an inspiration you are! You obviously knew deep down what would work for you. Do you mind me asking - where did you stay? We're looking for an apartment this time so we can be more relaxed and independent - any tips would be welcome. Love to the mob xxx

Big hellos to everyone else - Ellie, Cesca, Claire, Ultra, Sandee

Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hi Golden ones!

Hollysox - I know the waiting is a killer but it will be worth it in the end.  Without wanting to sound  cliched "all good things come to those who wait".  I will definitely be thinking of you on 7 Feb when you're having ET  (that's the right date isn't it?)  That's the day after my birthday so obviously an auspicious occasion    

Mrs B - we were out in Marbella Feb last year.  It's a lovely time to go there - we had glorious weather.  
Yonny - sorry to hear about the cancelled FET, although we will soon be in Feb.  Can't believe how busy Feb / March is for the Goldies - hopefully lots of BFPs on the way      I will send some bump rubs for good luck to you all 

Cesca - hope you all enjoy your forthcoming holiday to Egypt. I guess this must be Maeve's first trip away.  What a lovely way to celebrate her birthday!  Does the little globetrotter have her first passport already?  Well done on regaining your figure by the way 

CG - have been really lucky so far as MS is concerned.  In first trimester just felt nauseous from time to time but found that if I ate small amounts very regularly then I could keep the nausea at bay.  

A big hello to our busy twin yummy mummies - Ultra and Anita - hope the little ones are all behaving themselves beautifully for you - otherwise I will be sending Gina Ford round to see you!!  

Best wishes to Ellie, Debs, Claire and Sandy


Best wishes to all 
Meerkat and the mob xxx


----------



## Joan

Hallo everyone, Joan here, still alive. still desperate.

What fabulous news! all these babies, twins and triplets! so exciting. my love and hugs and best wishes to you all. well done.

i wonder if anyone else has experienced my present situation. I was waiting to start a new cycle of icsi and  have had relatively regular periods. Suddenly, no period, and lots of ***ing hot flushes - three or four a day. Now on day 56 and have had blood tests done and they are saying it is the menopause. 

Am waiting to hear again from the Clinic.

Is this the end?

Any insight would be most helpful.

Love to all, (and Lorri, how's Lorri?)

Joan the moan xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Joan

Hallo everyone, it's me again, writing to myself...

I know I havent been around for a while. But it's been tricky. I keep up with the boards, but sometimes writing is difficult.

I am wondering if any of you guys meet up atall? And if so, in London...?

I would really like to meet up with some others who are going through all this 'disappointment' and have some cakes and chocolate, some wine and a big bag of chips, or just an orange juice. 

Is anyone up for it?

The gals on the London board are arranging something but they are all spring chickens - like 34 and 37.

Even if you're extatically happy and now pregnant it would be good to share!

Love from Joan xxx


----------



## yonny

Chips..........chocolate............cake...........AND wine?    
Count me in and I dont even live in London!!!!! 
Good news from me, my angel of a GP has given me some tabs to hopefully start things moving so hopefully Ill be able to re schedule my FET!! Fingers crossed!
Love and hugs to all 
Yonny x


----------



## ClaireL65

Hi Joan

I'm also at the Bridge, am 42 (and a half!!) and about to start 2nd IVF cycle.

I would LOVE wine, chocolates and cakes, but am trying to be really good at the moment as my medication has started,

When are you next due at the Bridge?

Claire


----------



## Joan

Hi Claire,

Thanks for the reply.

I am waiting to hear what to do next.

We were supposed to start a new cycle as soon as AF arrived. And she just never came. So i had new bloods done on the NHS and am awaiting a reply from the Prof on the next step. Am dreading it.

I was only joking about all the cakes and things.

How long have you been at the Bridge?

Joan xx


----------



## Joan

Hey Yonny,

nearly forgot to reply. Good luck with your FET.

what are tabs? 

i'd like to organise a big 'coffee morning' for people from everywhere, with a few cakes, so maybe you would come into town for that? MK's not that far is it?

Joan xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Joan - I'm not in London but would love it if us goldies could get together some time. Always willing to travel for cake and chocolate and good company  

It's good to see you back, know how difficult all this can be at times especially with the clock ticking loudly!! Wish I was 10 years younger  

Yonny - I hope the tablets your GP has given you sort you out. Here's an AF dance for you in case that's what you're waiting on still. 
            

Hollysox - are you packed yet?  

CG xxxxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

Anita - congratulations on the arrival of your lovely boys.            Well done!  I am sure you are absolutely jiggered just now (I was and I only had one to deal with) but you will get through the never-ending feeding/changing stage  (it doesn't actually last that long although it seems like forever at the time) and things will seem so much easier after that.  

Joan - welcome back!!!  Sorry about the hot flushes     - I'm really hoping that your consultant will have good news for you and that you will get started on your next tx soon.  I am just a bit too far from London to take you up on your invitation unfortunately, but have some chocolate, cake and wine for me (see comments re diet below).  

Hollysox - hope you are chilling out as much as possible.  I am keeping everything crossed for you.

Yonny - hoping that your FET will get underway soon.  Good luck.

CG - yes, I've nearly got through the Christmas goodies too although DH has just bought another three Christmas puddings and a panettone (he can't resist a bargain - they were all half-price!!!).  However, I am on the straight and narrow as of today (honest...).  

Meerkat - glad to hear that you are getting on well and that the dreaded ms hasn't been too bad.  Good luck for your next scan, and give the mob a wee pat from me please. 

Claire - good luck with your tx - have everything crossed for you too.

Hello to everyone else too - Mrs Bunny, Debs, Cesca, Sandy, Lorri and anyone else I've missed.

Love


Ellie


----------



## ClaireL65

Hello all

Joan - have been with the Bridge since my first consultation in March 2007. Ist IVF started June 2007 and eventually finished in November !!! 2nd course of IVF starts now - currently down regging. 

Cake sounds good - I'm on for that!!

Cx


----------



## Joan

Hi everyone,

Got my bad news last night.

Prof said that I'm well past it and won't touch me with a barge pole!!

NO, he didn't. I MADE THAT UP!! (shouted loudly in case anyone didnt read on) I made that up, because I am keeping my spirits up. I don't want to cry because I don't think i could stop.

My bloods showed a massive imbalance, which would explain this onset of Hot Flushes, sometimes one an hour! and the other night, ALL night. It would explain the No AF, all of a sudden, which apparently is one of the ways menopause arrives.

God has decided, none of my genes are to be let lose in this world, that one of me is enough, that there is another path for me...

Paw DP. He is pretending not to be upset. Trying to be strong for me.

Doesn't explain the nausea, which i am still getting early morning.

Anyway. Lot's of things to think about and I would still like to meet up. We shall have an iced bun for everyone that cant make it but would like to be there in spirit.

love from Joan


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Joan  

Well done you for keeping your spirits up.  I know it's not what you wanted to hear from the prof but as you say there are lots of things to think about and there are choices for you to consider when you feel the time is right.  Although your 'genes may not be let lose on the world' you cannot under-estimate the influence of your personality, experience and qualities on any child's upbringing so you will still be leaving your mark.

Your suggestion of a meet-up is a good idea and I would love the chance.  Not sure if I would be able to make it at the moment though but would definitely be with you in spirit.  So it would have to be a virtual coffee (decaff!) and iced bun for me

Take care of you and DP 
Big hugs

Meerkat xx


----------



## ClaireL65

Oh Joan, I'm sorry to hear you may be at the end of this particular journey - that's hard news to take   

Do you think you may consider other options (adoption maybe)?

I think you sound very brave, but I realise you are feeling very sad.

It would be lovely to meet you.

Claire


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Joan,

I'm so sorry - you must be devastated.     I know it's difficult to think of where you go from here but this doesn't have to be the end of your journey. Have an iced bun or 2 for me and a large glass of wine. 

Sending you and your DP   

Love & best wishes, 

CG xxxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear Joan

I am so sorry about your bad news    .  However, as the other girls have said, you still have options - you're not at the end of the road yet.  In the meantime, here's some more     for you and your DP.

Love

Ellie


----------



## Joan

Fanx everyone for your kind words. its so great to have this site. 2 large vodkas and i'm off to bed. tomorrow is a new day.

love to all,
joan


----------



## Hollysox

Hi goldies...sorry for being awol again...hope I am forgiven  

Joan I was so sorry to see your news     There are other options open hun if you choose to take them so dont give in just yet....in the meantime, take special care of yourself  

Meerkat...how are you doing and how is the mob of course ?  All doing well I hope ? I think you said you were due another scan on the 28th so I hope all went well for that hun...    

Anita...hope you and your boys are recovering well and thriving now ?   

CG...hope you are ok ?    

Yonny...best of luck for your FET hun     

Ellie...hope you and the little poppet are doing ok....have you decided when to start tx for your frosties yet ?

Claire...hi   hope you are ok too...  

Debz...I have sent you a pm hun...hope the house move goes well and that you will be back with us very soon    

Saying hi's to Lorri, Mrs Bunny, Sandy and anyone else I've possibly missed  

Well, I will be going away on Saturday for my tx over in Brno...I'm scared but excited and just pray everything goes well and I get to bring two or maybe three special stowaways home with me....and more importantly...one or more decide to stay with me         I live in hope  

Take care then and I'll be back on line when I'm able....

Love to you all


----------



## goldielocks

Hello ladies

Just wanted to say hello and send a couple of special hello's...

Joan, so sorry to hear your difficult news and that you are not feeling at your best...agree with some of the other ladies as well that maybe this is the start of a new path for you and that there are other options to consider ?? Genes are defintely not the be all and end all... give yourself some time and you will know what is right for you 

Anita - delighted that your boys are here safely, hope you're managing to cope with the major change to life and getting into a bit of a routine    

Hollysox - good luck for your treatment, you deserve success...hope it all goes smoothly

Meerkat - time is moving on, hope you are feeling well...I expect they are keeping a close watch on things for you with the 3 babies...

Cotswold Girl - hi how are you? well I hope and ready for the next step for you ?? Good luck with that...

I'm mananging OK, baby due April, all still feels a bit surreal I have to say...I'm still tired all the time and hope I will cope when the baby's here but overall there haven't been any major problems. My mother is laid up and needs a hip operation which is scheduled just before the baby's due which is obviously unfortunate. There's always something to negotiate isn't there

Hi to everyone else I haven't mentioned personally. Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone - another quick post as meant to be working.  

Hollysox - just wanted to wish you loads and loads of luck for your tx.  I so hope that this will be your turn, and I will be sending  loads of    to you while you are away. PS: wee poppet is just fine, thanks - it's nearly the anniversary now of when we got her home and I just can't express how much we love her.  Next tx isn't actually planned in yet as I am determined to get some weight off first and it's proving to be a bit sticky.  However, I have made some progress since the excesses of Christmas and am now thinking maybe FET in April/May all going well. Am just about to order all the vits etc to get on to my 3-month countdown...

Goldielocks - pleased to hear that you are getting on OK.  I hope you are managing to get some rest - by the time I was seven months I found I had to go for a lie-down to recover from having a shower and breakfast     .  Sorry to hear about your Mum - hope you manage to juggle things so that you can get plenty chances to rest.  

Meerkat - hope your scan went well.  Say hello to the mob for me.

Hi to everyone else too - CG, Joan, Debs, Claire, Sandy, Mrs Bunny, Anita and anyone else I've not mentioned.

Love

Ellie


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hollysox - wishing you the very best of luck for the coming weeks. I really hope you have a lovely time in BRNO and bring back a precious cargo that you carry for the next nine months          

Sening you some special babydust for luck

     

Goldielocks - so pleased that all's well with you and your daughter. April will be a lovely time for her to make her arrival into the world   I hope your mum's op goes well   

Been feeling a bit   lately - after a checkup scan showed 2 more fibroids to add to the one I knew I had. Really hoping the blighters don't interfere with treatment.

Take care everyone,

Love, CG xxxxxx


----------



## Ellie.st

CG

    fibroids.  Does your consultant think they might be a problem?  Here's some      in the meantime and lots of     


Love


Ellie


----------



## yonny

A very quick post to say thanks for all the good wishes re my FET!
AF has finally arrived (day 70!!!) so now I start the tablets again and am officially back in the loop!!!   
Hollysox best of luck inBrno honey, Ill be out there about two weeks after you so lets hope theres loads of     out there for us!!!
CG - sorry to hear bout the fibroids - as if we didnt have enough to cope with just with tx something else always pops up!!!   to you!!
Hi to Goldie, joan, ellie, claire, meerkat, anita and anyone Ive unintentionally missed!!!
Love to all
Yonny x


----------



## Ellie.st

Yonny

Great news.  Wishing you lots and lots of     for this tx.  

Love


Ellie


----------



## MrsBunny

Yonny, good news that your AF has finally arrived and you can look forward to tx. Looks like we may be having tx around the same time! Lots of        to you for the rest of your preparation and when you go for your frostie - one or more?

Hollysox
Lots of luck for your trip to Brno - hope everything works out and that you come back with some lovely embies on board        

Goldielocks, not long until April now - yes it is a lovely time of year for a birth - fresh new life in the Spring. Sorry about having to cope with your mother's operation too - you're right that these things come at the most awkward times. On the bright side, it might mean that your mother's recovery will coincide with your daughter's increased size and activity, so it will be easier for her to cope with a new grandchild! 

CG, sorry to hear that you have more fibroids - I know opinion is very mixed on whether to get rid of them before any tx or whether they won't affect anything. I suppose you just have to put trust in your particular medical advice - not easy. Big hugs  

Joan, sorry I didn't speak to you when you were posting the other week and sorry to hear your news. As the girls say, there are other options to persue but you need to give yourself time to come to terms with the news before a possible change of direction - it's a difficult time for you and you have my every sympathy xxx

Meerkat, hoping your scan went well and that you are feeling ok  

Ellie, good luck with the weight loss and building yourself up for possible April/May FET.

My downregging has been successful so I start on the Progynova to build up my lining from Monday. Then it's waiting to hear that the donor has started her meds before we can book our trip to Spain. So, another hurdle over, next one is in sight!

Lots of love to all
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## yonny

Just the one frostie unfortunately - being put in on the 18th Feb!!!!   
If its a BFN then its on to the next fresh cycle in April - but I so hope I dont need to go back!!!! 
Love and hugs to everyone
Yonny x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Mrs Bunny - glad to hear you've downregged ok and you're on your way   I hope you get confimation really soon of your dates and that this next trip is the only one you need to complete your family     

Yonny - so pleased you've finally got the all go! Will be keeping everything crossed for you and your frostie    

Hollysox - not sure if you're checking FF while you're away but wanted to wish you the world of luck - I really hope this is your time. 

Here's to a record number of BFPs in the coming months/years .

     

Love & luck to all and hugs to Joan,

CG xxxxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Gosh it's quiet on here where is everyone?

Hollysox - hope your transfer went well     Sending you some   and lots of                  

Mrs Bunny - any news on your donor yet? Bet you can't wait to book those flights.

Yonny - not long now    

Ellie - hope you're weight loss is going better than mine   I made some of Nigella's chocolate fudge and it's heavenly    Good thing (or maybe bad thing) is you can freeze it and eat it straight from the freezer!

Hi's to Deb, Joan, Claire, Meerkat, Lorri.

Ultra, Anita - hope you yummy mummys are doing well  

Love, CG xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Hello everyone

Yes, CG it is quiet on here!
That fudge sounds very naughty indeed! I'm surprised it gets into the freezer at all! 
We're going out for a curry tonight which is quite naughty, but we have both been good, going to the gym etc and DH hasn't had any alcohol since Jan 1st. But he's got to wait just over a week until he's produced his precious juices for our tx before he can partake!! He says he doesn't miss it but he has been drinking alcohol free beer (yuk! - the cobra tastes the best apparently) so I think he does miss it.
Have you got any actual dates for your tx yet? Still aiming for March is it?

Hollysox, looking forward to hearing any news from you, hope everything has gone well, thinking of you      

Yonny, are you getting excited? Not long to go now, what's the weather like in Brno? It's been really nice in Spain so I'm hoping it will last a bit longer. Thinking of you too     

Yes, we've booked our trip now, heard yesterday that the donor has started her meds so we're going next Saturday 16th, with egg collection due on the 18th. We're staying for 10 days so that we'll have enough time in case blastocysts are used  

Big hellos to Goldielocks, Ellie, Meerkat, Claire, Joan, Deb, Lorri, Sandy, Anita and anyone else reading
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

CG - that fudge sounds very tempting.  I already eat chocolate cake from the freezer (when I bake I put it in there with the idea that it will be out of harm's way ....  ).  Hope you are doing OK and I am sure a bit of fudge-related spoiling can only be a good thing.    

Mrs Bunny
Good luck for your tx - not long to go now.     Hope you enjoyed the curry outing last night.  My DH is another alcohol-free beer drinker though he hasn't actually found one that's a patch on the real thing yet either!  

Hollysox - hope things are going well for you.  Am keeping everything crossed.   

Yonny - not long to go the the 18th.  Hope everything is going OK.  Wishing you lots of luck.    

Meerkat - hope you and the mob are thriving. 

Greetings to Goldielocks, Claire, Joan, Debs, Sandy, Anita and Ultra (and any other goldies looking in).

Love

Ellie


----------



## Hollysox

Just a quickie ladies.....Just back from Brno last night so am still really tired.

Everything went well for ET......3 embies on board and just praying at least one decides to stay with me       All grade 1's and were 2x7 cells and 1x6 cell that morning but by transfer time they had developed even more      Have 1 embie left that can possibly be frozen but still waiting on news from the clinic....

Catch up again soon but need the sofa again  

Love to all and any sticky vibes going spare, send them in my direction please


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear Hollysox

Brilliant news - I can't find the sticky vibes smiley so here are lots of my own version for you.                    

Hope your wee embies are snuggling in as I type - and that you are enjoying lots of well-earned rest on the sofa.

Love

Ellie


----------



## yonny

Hollysox, fab news re the embies!!!    ^    what did you think of Brno and Reprofit then? and Stepan of course!! I have a week to go!! 
I have everything crossed for you sweetie! 
Thanks for all the good luck vibes girls   very much appreciated! Allowing myself to get a bit excited.......................it does only take one doesnt it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

CG - need that recipe for fudge !!! Ive got such a sweet tooth at the mo! 

Mrs Bunny, best of luck for your treatment hon      

Hi to everyone else! Have to be up at 5 in the morning so need my bed!!
Love
Yonny x


----------



## Ellie.st

Yonny

Yes, it definitely only takes one.        Here's some more             for you.


Love

Ellie


----------



## MrsBunny

[fly]STICKY VIBES!![/fly]

coming your way, Hollysox!! Great news about your thee lovely embies - I'm sure they'll make themselves at home 
       

And Yonny, of course you're allowed to be a bit excited! It does only take one. Lots of luck to you 
    

Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Hollysox

I'm only 5 days into the 2ww and already having a major panic...went to the loo this morning and there was some brown discharge (sorry tmi) am I right to panic or not ?  I've emailed the clinic to ask for advice so will see what Marek says....please keep sending those sticky vibes girls cos I think my embies are going to need them  

Yonny...good luck for your tx there hun...    You asked what I thought about the clinic and Brno...I never got to meet Stepan as he was on holiday but Marek is lovely...as are all the nurses there too. The clinic is modern and clean.  Brno as a place is ok...has plenty of churches, museums, and shops to look around.  I'm sure you will enjoy it when you get there. Where are you staying hun ?  I stayed in the Grand and ended up with a suite  

Hi to everyone else but better make a move back to bed and rest....I am determined to hang onto these embies


----------



## Ellie.st

Hollysox

Brown discharge is old blood so it's hopefully just an aftermath of the transfer (speculum and all that).  Here's some more sticky vibes.       Now - get back onto that sofa/into that bed.         

Love


Ellie


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hollysox - best of luck and hope that those embies are snuggling in safely.  Sending tons of positive vibes to you       As Ellie says no need to worry about the brown discharge as it will be old blood.  Keep resting and having positive thoughts  

Yonny - very best of luck to you and most definitely it only takes one!!!  Sending you lots of  too.  Glad to hear that you're getting excited as well!     

Mrs B - all the best for your tx next week - sending lots of positive vibes your way     

CG that chocolate fudge sounds lovely please send some my way   I must admit I'm quite tempted to buy that new cookery book by Jean Christophe Novelli - but maybe that's more to ogle the gorgeous of pictures of him rather than the recipes  

Thanks for all the good wishes - the mob are thriving and hopefully we are halfway to meeting them now.  

Best wishes to Anita and Ultra, Debs, Cesca, Lorri, Ellie, Joan, Goldielocks and Claire - anyone I've forgotten I'm sorry!

Best wishes 
Meerkat and the mob
xxx


----------



## Debz1965

Hollysox

I sent you a PM but also sending you loads of      sticky vibes hun. 

I agree with the others on the brown stuff, keeping everything crossed for you 

Debs xxxx


hello to everyone else, I will post later in the week when I have more time


----------



## ClaireL65

Hi to everyone - so sorry I've been rubbish at keeping in touch, but things have been manic, and I have been making daily trips up to the Bridge Centre for scans and bloods.

Today I have been given the go ahead to take my trigger injection tonight, which means EC on Friday.

I am so het up right now as have been taking 8 vials of Menopur plus steroids, and add that to daily trips to London and you can imagine how I might be feeling (can't take the pace!!!).

Anyway, good luck to you all and speak again soon   

Cxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi girls - you have been busy  

Think we need a virtual chocolate fudge icon!! It only makes it into the freezer because it's soooo rich even DH can only manage 2! Good thing is that it sorts the chocolate craving out without the need for a whole bar of chocolate so it's slimming really (he he)

Hollysox - wonderful news about your 3 embies - they sound great so keep the faith and those feet up when you can. Like the others have said brown blood is ok don't worry.         Sending you some     and      for luck.

Yonny - it really does only take one so be positive. Will be keeping everything crossed for you - you deserve to lady luck to go your way.   

Mrs Bunny - how exciting that you too are off to collect your embies. Will be keeping everything crossed for you too.      Enjoy the sunshine while you're over there. Hope you enjoyed your curry - we had one with some friends on Saturday too - it was lovely! 

Claire - you poor thing trekking back and forth to London. I hope the trigger injection went well and you get loads of lovely eggs      

Meerkat - I don't know Jean Christophe, if he's worth looking at I might need to add to my cookery book collection. Glad you and the mob are doing well. It's great that you're already half way there.  

CG xxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

CG - have a little look at this website http://www.jeanchristophenovelli.com  

Claire - very best wishes for EC on Friday    

Meerkat x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Meerkat - hmm I think I need to expand on my recipe collection (he's dishy - don't suppose he's doing a series on tv!!!!)  

CG xxxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Claire..sending you lots of goodluck vibes for EC hun...hope they get lots of lovely eggies for you        

Hi to everyone else and thanks for your thoughts re my slight discharge (!) I so hope you are right and it is implantation bleeding            

Take care everyone and good luck to anyone else on the 2ww or about to have tx


----------



## ClaireL65

Thanks everyone and will let you know how it goes tomorrow

Love and best wishes to all

Cxxx


----------



## Joan

Good Luck Claire xxxx

Hi to everyone and lots of love on this Valentine's Day

Joan xx


----------



## ClaireL65

HI

quick update from me

7 eggs
6 mature/injected
3 survived

3 embies going back in tomorrow

Petrified!!  

Love to all

Cxxx


----------



## yonny

Claire, well done on the eggs honey, have everything crossed for you for tomorrow !!!!!!!!!   

Hollysox, how are you today lovey?  

Hi and hugs to Joan, debs, CG, Meerkat, ellie ,Mrs bunny and anyone I have unintentionally missed!! 

I go tomorrow for ET Monday morning - please God let this one stick!!!  

Love to all
Yonny x


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone 

Just a very quick message. Have been laid up with a bug most of the week so just catching up.

Claire - well done!!!  Hope ET goes well and here's lots of         for your wee embies.      Hope you are taking it easy.

Hollysox - hope things are going OK with you and your wee embies too.  When is your test date?  Am keeping everything crossed for you.      

Yonny - good luck with ET on Monday.  Will be sending       to you (In fact. I have already started     !).


Meerkat - glad to hear that you and the mob are still thriving.  Imagine being half-way there already!  

CG - step away from those new recipe books.     

Joan - belated Valentine's     for you from me and wee poppet.

Hi to everyone else too - Debs, Lorri, Mrs Bunny, Anita, Ultra, Cesca, Goldielocks -  and all other goldies reading.

Love


Ellie


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hi'yall!  Wow this is a busy time for the Goldies

Claire - very best wishes for a smooth transfer today and hope those embies snuggle in           

Yonny good luck to you also collecting your snowbaby - hope all goes well and this is the one for you           

Hollysox - to our PUPO goldie who must be on the second week now of the 2WW - best of luck for test day          

Mrs B - hope all goes well for your tx in sunny Spain next week and you bring back some extra luggage            

Keeping everything crossed for you all and sending positive vibes and bump rubs too

Best wishes also to Ellie, Debs, Lorri, Anita, Ultra, Cesca and Goldielocks 

Love Meerkat and the mob xxx


----------



## Hollysox

Yonny.....just wanted to send you loads of good luck wishes for ET tomorrow hun           Yes you are right......it only takes one and I hope and pray THIS is the one for you hun.......will be sending you even more positive vibes tomorrow  

Claire....well done to you hun and best of luck for your 2ww           

Mrs B....hope all is going well for you too hun ?          

I'm getting nearer test day (Thursday) and almost pooping myself about it......my brain is muddled and I am just basically in total panic mode now   I'm determined not to test early so no need for any      Just really praying all is ok 'in there'     

Hi to everyone else and thank you so much for the good luck wishes you've sent me...


----------



## Cotswold Girl

all,

Hope everyone's had a lovely weekend.

Yonny - just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow. Will be keeping everything crossed for you hun - praying this is THE ONE and you little embie is getting ready to snuggle in for the next 8 and a half months      
    

Mrs Bunny - hope all goes well for you too.      

Claire - hope the transfer went well today. Well done on your lovely 3 embies - hope they're snuggling in for the duration.      

Hollysox - hang on in there and don't go anywhere near those pee sticks. Wishing you all the luck in the world for Thursday. Sending you and your lovely embies     

Ellie - sorry you've been under the weather. Hope you're feeling lodas better now. 

Got some news of my own - we've got a match and I'm due to start downregging for DE in 2 weeks time.  

CG xxxxxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone

CG - brilliant news about your match.     

Yonny - hope everything is going OK.  Here's some more    

Claire - hope your 2ww is going well too.     

Hollysox - hang on in there.  Here's loads and loads of      for you.  Will be keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow.

Mrs Bunny - hope things have gone well for you too.    

Gosh, it's all go on here just now....  Let's hope that there's loads of good news just around the corner.  

Must dash now as wee poppet is getting restless but greetings to all other goldies reading this.


Love  

Ellie


----------



## goldielocks

Hi Ladies, sorry not to have posted for a little while...there are so many exciting things happening here - it really does feel very energised and positive 

Claire - hope you are managing the 2ww, think positive, you know it can happen for you which must be a reassurance, I sent you some bubbles for luck 

Meerkat, hope you're well and so pleased that things are going OK for you...have you started to think about any practicalities yet ?? Have found the web fantastic for ideas about what you need I have to say and getting a bit as you go along spreads the expense. eBay's good too if you're OK with 2nd hand

Cotswold Girl - so pleased about your news of a match, not long to go, it's really exciting 

Hollysox - hope the news is good, everyone's praying for you I'm sure 

Yonny, hope your precious blast is settling in, good luck to you, stay relaxed if you can 

Mrs Bunny, how's it going?? Good luck with your treatment 

Joan, how are you? Hope you are happy and looking after yourself 

Ellie, hope you're all well too 

Anita - how are the boys doing and have you recovered from your delivery ?? Hope you are getting enough sleep            

I'm fine, now 33 weeksish, going for another hospital appointment tomorrow to check the baby's growth. I'm certainly growing and am definitely slowing down. I have another 3 weeks of work but am looking forward to some time at home to prepare after that.  Still have various hassles at home, my mum is still waiting for her op and immobile which is all very depressing. It's likely to be around the time the baby is due I think which is a bit sad for her, especially as it looks like we will be moving away in the summer for work...anyway, it's just one of those unfortunate things at the end of the day

Hi and best wishes to anyone I've missed, the board is very busy at the moment which is great...stay positive and good luck to all whatever stage of the journey you're at 

XX  Goldielocks


----------



## Hollysox

Just a quickie to let you know my news.....  for me I'm afraid to say        not sure what to do now, maybe give up trying altogether or have one final go...I'll decide in a few days time I expect.

Thank you for thinking of me and wishing me good luck...I do appreciate all the support you have given me recently and over the past few years while ttc.  I am beginning to think though that I am not meant to be a mummy and the sooner I learn to accept that the better....sorry for saying that but cant thelp the way I feel.

Wishing each and everyone of you health and happiness and lots of good luck for 2008....may all your dreams come true


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Ohh Hollysox  
I've been looking out for your post all morning.  I am so sorry to learn of your news.
I was so hoping this was the one for you.

As you say, I think it's best that you wait a few days before making any decisions.  Perhaps your clinic could give you some feedback or further tests that may help

Sending you great big hugs and thinking of you  
Lots of love Meerkat xxxx


----------



## goldielocks

Hollysox 

So sorry to hear of your disappointing news   ... you deserved better...

Take care of yourself and give yourself some time 

Thinking of you 

XX


----------



## yonny

Oh Hollysox Im so so sorry to read your news!!    Look after yourself lovey!!
Have you any frosties left at Reprofit?


----------



## ClaireL65

Thinking of you at this very difficult time Hollysox

Cxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear Hollysox

I am so sorry about your BFN.      I was really hoping that this would be your turn - it's so ****** unfair and I know I can't say anything which will make things better.  You are right, however, to give yourself some time now - look after yourself and maybe once some time has passed you will have a better idea of what you would like to do next.      

Love

Ellie


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hollysox, 

I'm so very sorry to see your news I was so convinced that it was going to work this time for you. You really do deserve better     Look after yourself and please please wait and see what the clinic says before making too many decisions on what you do next. 

Life really is so unfair. I wish I could take away the pain you must be feeling right now.

Lots of love, CG xxxxxxxx


----------



## Debz1965

Hollysox

I know I have PM'd you, but I just wanted to say on here I am sorry hun    

Debs xxxxxxxx


----------



## Hollysox

HI ladies....I wanted to thank you all so much for the kind messages and your support   I've been told to keep on with my meds til I get my blood test results back on Monday..then if it's still neg I can stop them...a little part of me is hoping for a miracle but I know there wont be one really   I have decided that I am not giving up on this dream yet...just not sure which route to go next....

Have a nice weekend and again, thank you all so much   

Debs   thank you


----------



## Joan

Big hugs to dearest Hollysox. I'm so sorry for your bad news. Keep in their. Don't do anything rash. Sending lots of love to you, from Joan xxxx


----------



## ULTRA

Dear Friends,

Sorry for being AWOL so long, but life is so veeeeeeeeery busy with "Double Trouble" .... 
Just kidding Amy Louise and Philipp Jourdan are gorgeous - even when they cry for no apparent reason!
I can't believe they are already 3 months old! Both weigh now over 11 pounds and keep me on my toes 24/7. They still want food every 3-4 hours and seem to prefer sleeping during the day and playing between 2 and 6 am. I still breast feed with top up so it is difficult to avoid the night time feeds and with DP having to get up at 5 am for his train to London we are both running on empty in the sleep department.
I am very very fortunate to still having my mum staying with us - bless her! Dad had to go back to Germany for health and business appointments, but will be back early March - to take Mum home   
I am dreading it for obvious reasons and she already cries when we talk about it. She does not want to leave the Beanies but also misses my dad and the rest of the family.
I'm in the process of trying to get them passports from either country so we can visit in the summer, but this is not easy if both parents are married, but not to each other...

It is difficult to get out and about even with an extra pair of hands, but we carry on with Baby Swimming, which we started when they were only 6 weeks old, and Baby Massage - both once a week.

There are hardly enough hours in the day for doing just basic household chores like washing&drying baby clothes and cooking, so an hour on the computer is a treat these days - I hope you still won't mind the occasional update.

Hollysox - so sad to hear your news, I'm thinking of you in these difficult times.  I'm glad you haven't given up yet you are still young compared to myself, so if you can afford it - keep trying! Your time will come! I nearly gave up after the second try as it was so much worse than the 1st and I had no interest in DE then. But a good councilor at my clinic and a lot of talks to DP and FF gave me courage for one last trial with DE and BINGO - I got two for the price of one!

Thanks for thinking of me CG, Ellie, Meerkat (oh God, I don't know how to cope with a third beanie-good Luck) and everyone I forgot (this memory loss in pregnancy seem to be irreversible),

all the best from -ULTRA-


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hollysox - thinking of you today and hope that your blood test results show positive      

CG - congrats on finding a match - that's exciting news - you must start down regging soon.  When will you be going for tx?  BTW I saw Jean Christophe on the TV the other day    can't for the life of me remember what he was cooking  

Yonny - how are you doing in the dreaded 2WW - when is your test day - all the very best and sticky vibes      

Mrs B - can't wait to hear how you have got along - you must be back soon and PUPO      

Claire - any news from you?  Best wishes for test day      

Goldielocks - you are on the final few weeks now before you meet the little one - must be so exciting for you.  Make sure you have lots of rest when you finish work.  Sorry to hear about your mum needing an op especially as it looks as though its when baby is due.  As you say we've started getting a few bits and bobs already - especially when there's been sales etc.  Always one for a bargain!

Debs - how are you doing?  Your tx must be coming up soon as well.

Best wishes to Joan, Ultra, Ellie, Debs, Lorri, Anita, and Cesca

Meerkat and the mob xxx


----------



## Hollysox

Just a quick update...still no change for me.  I have a definite BFN again...I am so p**d off with them now and hope is beginning to fade of ever seeing another BFP result for me...sorry on a bit of a downer today again     

Ultra...good to hear how you are doing and the twins of course...life sounds hectic but what I would give for it myself.....

Good luck to those ladies soon to test...Yonny Mrs B and Clare I think...hoping for good outcomes for you all        

CG...hope all goes well for your tx hun and this is THE ONE    

Goldielocks...how much longer till you meet your bubs ?

Hi to everyone else...hope you are having a better day than me...


----------



## ClaireL65

Hi Hollysox

I am so sorry you are having such a difficult time - I wish you lots of strength during this time and beyond, and in your decision making from here   

Hi to all - sorry for short message. I test on Sunday coming and will write again soon.

Cxxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone

Hollysox -     

Claire - good luck for Sunday.  Here's  lots and lots of      and      for you and your wee embies.

Good luck to Yonny and Mrs Bunny as well.     

Meerkat - glad to hear that you and the mob are fine.  Hope you are enjoing shopping for baby things.  I put off doing this and then wee poppet arrived early and I missed my chance and still regret it - so go for it and enjoy!!!!

CG - hope you are well and enjoying your recipes books judiciously.    

Ultra - glad to hear that you and the beanies are well.  I am so impressed that you are getting out and doing things with them.  I found it a challenge even with one for the first few months.

Goldielocks - hope you are managing to get a bit of a rest, and that things are still going well.

Greetings to Debs, Joan, Lorri, Cesca, Anita and any other oldies reading this.

Love


Ellie


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hollysox - so sorry   I really hoped you'd tested too early and your little miracle was on its way       You deserved better. 

Lots of love, CG xxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Hollysox, so sorry to hear your news.    It's really tough for you. Take good care of yourself and DH and try and give yourself some time. Lots of love   xx

Well, I returned from Spain yesterday, hopefully with 2 embies on board. I had a day 2 transfer, as out of 6, 4 were ICSI'd and these two were the obvious choice (the others no good). This meant we didn't have to make difficult decisions about whether to put 3 back or go to blastocyst which was helpful as we could spend the rest of the time relaxing in the rainy Spanish weather (yes, rainy, cloudy and cool!!). We decided to have a pc/internet free time too so sorry for not letting you know what was going on but thanks ever so much for thinking of me!
I'm feeling ok and still relaxed and positive so far.

It looks like I'm joining Yonny and Claire on the 2ww then - my xfer was on the 20th so I'm now 7 days past 2 day transfer and testing on Monday (blood test).

Here's lots of        for us all!!

Still catching up, but so glad to see you have a 'plan' CG! 

Lots of love
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi Mrs Bunny

Just a quick message to send you lots of      and good luck.  Hope these little embies are snuggling in as I type.  

Love

Ellie


----------



## Debz1965

Hollysox -    so sorry babe. Thanks for you PM 

Mrs Bunny - good luck for the dreaded 2ww - lets hope this is your time 

Ultra - Glad to hear things are going well for you, sounds like you are having a nice time with your mum, I hope things are not to stressful when she goes back home.

Meerkat - How are you getting on with your 3 bundles of trouble? 

Yonny - Good luck with your 2ww I know you are almost at testing time     fingers crossed!

Hello to everyone else - Clare, Goldielocks, Ellie, CG, Joan - have I missed anyone  

A little update on me was I have had my depot shot, what a nightmare that turned out to be..... there was a problem with the needle, after 2 attempts of stabbing it in my   we had to switch over and use the HUGE Pink mixing needle for the jab   - fortunately my friend who is an ex nurse did the shot so she was damn quick about it!   and it was not painful, but boy last Friday night I had to sit on one cheek as I had 3 puncture sites on my rear end!  
So I start the other meds 7th March then fly out 22nd March, so creeping up now.... I can't believe how fast the time has gone it only seems a few weeks ago I was saying TX is 6 months away and now it's here... my time flies when you are having fun! - plus I am trying accupuncture this time to see if that helps - shame the diet went to pot though!   
The down side is that if this does not work, DP has said no more TX as I keep moving the goal posts....so keep everything crossed for me girls!  

Take care all

Debs xxxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi Debs
Gosh, even thinking about having a jab with the big pink needle makes my eyes water.    .  Hope your sit-upon is feeling better now.     Can't believe that you have started tx already - as you say, time flies past when you are having fun! Sending you lots and lots of  

Ellie


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Ultra - it's lovely to hear that you're all ok and your Mum and Dad have been on hand to help out. I hope you get those passports sorted very soon so you can head off to your parents in the summer. It'll give you all something to look forward to when the time comes to say goodbye to your Mum   Please do update us when you can - occasional updates are fine   We all understand that it must be difficult to find time to do anything for yourself but love to hear from you.

Anita - if you're checking in anytime, let us know how you're getting on. I hope all's well. 

Mrs Bunny - fantastic news that you've got you're precious cargo on board. Wishing you every success with the 2ww and next 9 months        Shame you didn't get any sun while you were there - friends of ours have just come back from a few days in Spain and said the only day of sunshine they got was the day they were travelling home! 

Yonny & Claire - hope you're hanging in there on the 2ww and that you get a BFP.      

Debs - sorry to hear your   was used for target practice   Hope you're sitting more comfortably now    that you don't need another lot of tx and you don't need to test your DPs "no more tx" stance. Are you getting excited or nervous? I start down-regging tomorrow and am dreading another BFN ...

Meerkat & Goldielocks - hope those beanies are doing well and you're both getting plenty of rest. 

Here's some       and some    &     for everyone who needs them.

Lots of love, CG xxxxxx


----------



## ClaireL65

Thanks CG

I have to say, I am not feeling at all optimistic right now and have a feeling it's gonna be bad news on Sunday.

I guess you don't know until you know, but I have a feeling

Love to all

C xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Dear Claire - I know it's hard but hang on in there. This part of the 2ww is the worst   

Good luck for Sunday.       

CG xxxxx


----------



## ClaireL65

Thanks CG - much appreciated

Have a lovely weekend

Cxx


----------



## ClaireL65

Took test 1 day early, as started a bleed and had strong sense of not being pregnant



Gutted  

Cx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Dear Claire, I'm so sorry sweetie    You may have tested too early though so all may not be lost. I really hope that's the case.    

Thinking of you,

CG xxx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Just stopping by quickly to offer a   to Claire.  As CG says it may be too early    

Also good luck to Yonny and MrsB     

And quick   to Hollysox - thinking of you hun

Hello everyone else will be back soon 

Meerkat and mob xxx


----------



## yonny

Hi girls, well, sorry to say its another negative for me - and on mothers day too - someones got a crap sense of humour! 
I have another go planned for April so I can focus on that - but it really doesnt get any easier does it!
Now I have to put on my happy face to see my inlaws - god, life sucks at the mo!  
Yonny x


----------



## Debz1965

Yonny, Claire I am so sorry xxxxx

    

Take care both 

Debs xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Claire and Yonny
So sorry to hear your news   

Thinking of you both   
Take care
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Dear Yonny, I'm gutted for you     Life really does suck at times! Take it easy hun.

Claire, I'm so sorry   

Love,

CG xxxxxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Mrs Bunny,

Sending you and your embies lots of   and      

Hope you're taking it easy and the 2ww is passing ok. 

Love, CG xxxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Claire and Yonnny

I am so sorry to hear your news.     


Ellie


----------



## Ellie.st

Mrs Bunny

Just wanted to send you some       Am I right in thinking you are testing tomorrow?  Here's loads and loads of   in any case!  

Ellie


----------



## goldielocks

Claire and Yonny    

So very sad to hear your disappointing news...it is so unfair and you deserved better

Hope you are looking after yourselves....

Thinking of you Mrs Bunny as well for today 

XX to everyone else as well


----------



## ClaireL65

Thanks everyone, and Yonny, I feel for you BIG time  

I tested again on Sunday (my official test date) and it was still a  . As Yonny said, happy mother's day!!!

We probably won't go through IVF again. Last time was ok, but this time has been hell. We need time to have a think, but it's caused us so much stress, we may have to just leave it and resign ourselves to being childless.

Love to all and lots of   to those awaiting results

Cxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Claire and Yonny...I was so sad to see your news       No day is good to receive a BFN but on Mothers Day......I am gutted for you both   

Take care xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

I had my blood test today and it came back at only 22.
My clinic has said to test again on Wednesday.

I'm not feeling very positive at the moment as this is what happened last time although the level was higher to start with. So we're hoping that we've got a late implanter and the level is higher on Wednesday but it's very difficult.
I haven't done an HPT but think I'll do one on Wednesday first thing as it may show something if the levels have risen and I'll be better prepared.

Sorry to bring more negative news to the board but please would everyone still keep their fingers crossed for me for a little longer! 


Thanks 
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Debz1965

Claire, Yonny - hard to know what to say - gutted for you both      

Mrs Bunny - Keeping everything crossed for you hun    

Debs xxxx


----------



## yonny

Mrs bunny - all my positive thoughts coming at ya honey!!!!!!!!l


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Mrs Bunny - keeping my fingers toes and everything crossed that you get a nice strong line on that HPT tomorrow sweetie

            

      

CG xxxxx


----------



## Joan

Lots of love to Claire and Yonny - sending you hugs.

Good luck and fingers crossed for Mrs Bunny.

love to everyone else from Joan xxx

(me: I've been on Chinese Herbs and acupuncture for 2 weeks and got a visit from AF almost immediately - after silence since November. We're going au naturel now (having had the menopause push-off from the clinic) - watch this space ...)

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Mrs Bunny....tons of positive vibes coming your way for Wednesday hun                           Praying you get a strong   on your hpt then   

Claire and Yonny....   hope you are both coping...sending you huge cyber hugs.....

Joan...wow thats fantastic news re af after being on those herbs and acupuncture for such a short space of time    Sending you tons of good luck for trying au naturel hun....it's worked for others so why not you !!!                   

CG....good luck for your forthcoming tx hun....praying this will be your turn for a bfp        

HI to everyone else out there...hope you are all ok ?


----------



## ClaireL65

to Mrs Bunny - thinking of you and wishing you lots of good luck for Wednesday

Joan - amazing news for you - I expect you're relieved. Good luck 'au naturel'

Love to all

Cxxx


----------



## goldielocks

Mrs Bunny

Thinking of you today    

Hope the news is good

Xx


----------



## MrsBunny

Hello

I'm afraid the news from me isn't good. The HCG level went from 22 to 20. I did an HPT but of course it didn't show anything as it only measures over 25, but it was a warning.
I've been advised by a doctor at my clinic here to test again next week as I've still got a level (I've no idea how quickly these things are supposed to drop - I guess it varies, just like the fact that some successful pregnancies come from levels lower than mine).

So it's not over yet and it's very difficult. I was absolutely devastated on Monday to get a low level as I was feeling so positive and I felt bad for getting DH's hopes up, although he has been a rock as usual. I know there is only a very slim chance of things working out but we cannot ignore this as this is our last tx.

Thanks to everyone for their good wishes.

Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## goldielocks

Mrs Bunny  

So sorry to hear that things are not clear and the news is mixed...I imagine it's really difficult to know what to feel really....

Try to keep a balance between being positive alongside thoughts that maybe it is not going to be straightforward if you can which I'm sure is impossible really 

Hang in there, we are all keeping everything crossed for you - glad your DH is such a support 

XX


----------



## Hollysox

Mrs Bunny....  what an awful unsettling time you are having.....there is still hope there hun and I am sending you as many positive vibes I can for a happy outcome...                                                etc etc etc  

Take care xxx


----------



## Debz1965

Mrs Bunny - So sorry to hear that you are unsure of what is happening, keeping my fingers and toes crossed that your levels increase     

Deb xx


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear Mrs Bunny

This must be torture for you.      I am keeping everything crossed that things might still be OK.

Love

Ellie


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

I think a     is in order.  

Love

Ellie


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Group hug definately in order       

Mrs Bunny - thinking of you and hoping your levels are increasing.       Stay strong sweetie - we're all routing for you.

Love, CG xxxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

It's not good news I'm afraid - a 2nd chemical pregnancy.
Did a few different HPTs after an ambiguous result in the early hours (faint line). But the rest were negative so I've given up now and stopping the meds.

Thank you so much for all your lovely messages and hugs.
Not sure whether we have a 'next step' as we said this would be our last tx and we need to talk things through, given time.

Love
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Bettysjourney

Hi Ladies
Wondered if I could join you all?
I am just 42 and got my miracle BFP in October.  Unfortunately at our nuchal scan/combined blood test in December we were given a 2:1 for Downs.  We spent an agonising Xmas deciding that we would keep our longed for baby - we would deal with the challenges that this would bring but decided to have the amnio so that we could prepare for the rest of the pg.  Unfortunately our baby was diagnosed with Edwards syndrome (1:8000) at 17 weeks so we faced the devastating decision to tx the pg .  I went into the delivery suite at the local hospital and the labour was induced, 12 hours later I gave birth to our beautiful daughter Sydney.  We have had wonderful support from the hospital - arranging a proper cremation and service which, although very painful allows you to contemplate the healing process.  7 weeks on and it is still a very open wound sometime the grief hits you like a wave - other days are better.
I have an overwhelming feeling to be pg again - not to forget my daughter - she will always be our eldest child but to have that longed for child.  
I have had a follow up at my fertility clinic and my cons has said he would be prepared to have another go with my eggs as last cycle was successful but with a short protocol this time and max out the Menopur - he recommends that I have 3 AF first at the earliest to be physically and more importantly mentally ready. My be cycling again May/June as I'm certainly not ready to give up my fertility journey just yet - so wondered if I could join you on yours.
Would be lovely to share your stories.
Love Betty xx

PS Mrs Bunny so sorry to hear your sad news - life is unspeakably unfair at times.
Take care of each other


----------



## Debz1965

Hi Linnie

Welcome to our friendly thread   you will get tons of support on here and advise.

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. A friend of mine had something similiar, but with Turners sydrome, so seeing her go through that I can relate to your story.    

If you decide to have tx again then I hope and pray you get your bfp again with no complications.


Mrs Bunny - Really sorry to hear your news hun, look after yourself    


A little update from me I have started my Estrogen tablets and also taking a steriod to boost my immune system. So off we go again!!
We fly out on 22nd March, Sat week infact I cannot believe it has come around so quickly...... this will be our last tx, anymore and we will be financialy broke  shame it all comes down to money in the end...
Not sure the Acupuncture is really doing anything for me apart from taking nearly £200 out of my bank account every month!! But time will tell I guess and I have booked acu whilst I am in the Czech Republic just incase!    


Catch up soon all

Debs xxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Mrs Bunny...oh no hun.....that is so unfair     You are in my thoughts and only wish I could say something to help you feel better.  We all know time is the only thing for that though   Be kind to yourself and give yourselves time to decide what to do next.... 

Hi Betty and welcome....I cried when I read your post hun and want to send you a huge cyber hug   What a horrendous experience    I think it is a good idea to get yourself physically and mentally ready for another try and the time between now and May/June will enable you to gather the strength you'll need.  I wish you all the very best hun and hope your dream will come true...  Please take care of yourself and pop by whenever you feel like a chat...as Debs says...we're a friendly bunch and it's always lovely to welcome someone new....

Hello to everyone else out there today...hope you have all had a nice weekend  

Love and   to you all xxx


----------



## yonny

Mrs Bunny Im so very sorry lovey!!  Life can be so cruel! 

Betty, welcome, so sorry for what you went through - I hope you get your dream come true!   

Hi to everyone else, been lying low and licking my wounds so havent been around much! Getting geared up for another go in April but really dont know how much more I can take tx wise so am having to have some serious chats with myself!!!  

Love to all
Yonny x


----------



## ClaireL65

Sending you lots of love Mrs Bunny    

Welcome to Linnie   

Claire xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Mrs Bunny - so sorry sweetie    Take good care of yourself - you've been through such a lot  

Yonny - sending you a big   too. It's so difficult dealing with a negative result and having to psych yourself up for another cycle. I hope you're giving yourself some good advice   You're one strong lady so by April I'm sure you'll be feeling up to the challenge again! In the meantime let your hair down - have a few drinks and try and remember how life used to be before ttc! You will get there one way or the other.    

Betty - welcome. I'm so sorry you've had such a difficult time. I can't imagine the pain of what you've gone through recently. Wishing you loads and loads of luck for your next cycle. May will be hear before you know it and we'll be hear to give you loads of support - then and in the meantime.

Claire, Hollysox - hope youre both doing ok.  

Debs -  that the acupuncture does the trick for you on this cycle. It'll be worth being broke if you get a BFP  

Hi's to everyone else I've missed.

DH and I've just finished off a bag of chocolate mini eggs - so you can see I'm really eating well (not!)   Well if all those 20 somethings can eat rubbish get drink and go on to get a BFP without trying I'm not going to stress over indulging a little  

Love to all, CG xxxxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Thanks for thinking of me everyone.

Yonny, I so admire your spirit! It's a natural reaction I think for people to want to have another go straight away - it's a different story actually doing it! Hopefully that positive attitude of yours (keep talking to yourself) will get you the result you want. 

CG, I see you are downregging - hope you've been feeling ok - no wonder you've been digging into the chocolate! Hope the test is ok - not long for you now xx

Claire and Hollysox, big hugs to you   

Betty, welcome to the thread. Was so sorry to read your story. Some close friends had a similar thing happen to them a couple of years ago so I can identify with how you feel. They did go on to have a perfect child following their loss. As Hollysox says, you've got this time before the next try to build up your strength physically and mentally. We'll all be with you xx

Love
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi girls,

Well down-reg blood test done - find out the results tomorrow. Really hoping I've got there - feel rubbish so think I must have   Had to tuck into the chocolate again last night and again today!! 

Debs - how's my fellow cycle buddy doing? When are you due to have ET? All being well mine will be week commencing 31 March.

Yonny - how are you doing? Are you feeling any better? I really hope so.

Ellie - when are you going for your frosties, have you got your dates sorted yet?

Ultra, Anita, Cesca - how are you yummy mummies doing? 

Goldielocks - how are you? Not long to go now   Have you decided on any names yet?

Joan, Hollysox, Mrs Bunny, Betty, Claire, Meerkat - hope you're all well. 

Love, CG xxxx


----------



## ClaireL65

Good luck CG  

Lots of love

Claire x


----------



## yonny

CG - best of luck for tomorrow sweetie, everything crossed for you!   

Im Billy no mates tonight - hubby still at work - I was meant to be going out with a gang of local FF'ers but had a bit of a scare in the week as doc thought Id caught measles off DSD (she didnt have vaccination!) and as there are two newly pregnant ladies in our group I thought Id better err on the side of caution! 
So, its fish and chips ...............and a BIG glass of wine....................for the lining of course!!!!!!   
love to all
Yonny x


----------



## Debz1965

CG - all the best for tomorrow hun xxxxxx


----------



## Bettysjourney

Dear Ladies

Thanks for welcoming another golden oldie to the thread and your lovely comforting messages.  I certainly haven't given up hope of being a mother despite my recent loss.  My cons told me he would consider another cycle after 3 AF's which will be June time.  He also said he would give it a go with my eggs seeing as it was successful last time but would go for short protocol and max out the Menopur dosage.  Has anyone else had this protocol with own eggs??  I suppose at least my body knows how to get pg?  I would start with the same age related risk for Downs though which I have been quoted as 1:35 at 42 (depressing)!! 

In the meantime trying naturally I want to give it my best shot.  Just wondered if anyone had any advice on BBT - can you get a chart from somewhere - is it that your temp shoots up or goes down shortly before ovulating??  I have just bought an Isis fertiliy monitor which is like a lipstick microscope and it tests your saliva and I'm going to get some ovulating sticks.  I'll try anything me.

Is anyone in the Brighton area??- I'm from Shoreham and I was at the Esperance Clinic in Eastbourne.

Thanks again for your support. 
Take care
Love Betty xx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

Betty - welcome to the oldies.  I am so sorry to read about the hard time you have had.  I am sending you lots of     for your next tx.  Incidentally, I got my BFP (and little girl) with Menopur and my own eggs when I was 42, although I was on the long protocol and I think the dose was either 150 or 200iu (sorry, memory a bit hazy).  Re temperature charting, I bought a BBT kit from Boots which included a chart and instructions and which was quite useful, although I am afraid that I lacked the discipline/organisation to take my temperature first thing every morning and found Ovulation Predictor Kits easier to use (if a bit more expensive).  I also found a book called "The Fastest Way to get Pregnant Naturally" by Dr Christopher Evans (bought via Amazon) really helpful for understanding what happens during a natural cycle (including BBT charting).  

CG - glad to see in another thread that your d/r has worked. Onwards and upwards  - and everything crossed for you     We have a consultation for our FET booked for the beginning of April - the diet has started in earnest now, although there's unfortunately the little matter of chocolate Easter eggs coming up between now and our appointment    

Yonny - the health benefits of wine are well proven.      Pamper yourself - you deserve it.

Mrs Bunny    

Debz - gosh, flying out next Saturday.  Wishing you lots of luck.    

Claire and Hollysox     to both of you.


Hi to all other goldies reading this.  Hope you are enjoying the nice weather that we have here just now.

Love

Ellie


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi girls - yes I've down regged   Soooo glad that I can start on the oestrogen tablets from tomorrow. Never know it might relieve the chocolate craving too  

Yonny - sorry you missed out on your girls night out, but as you say better to be safe than sorry. Hope you enjoyed your fish supper and wine!! I had a large glass of red myself last night to help my lining   

Ellie - glad it's nice up there it's pouring down   here Off out shortly with my umbrella  Will have to be quick as need to be back for the rugby. Hoping Wales manage the grand slam! 

CG xxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Gosh it's gone quiet on here again. Where is everyone? Have a lovely Easter everyone.

url=http://www.glitter-graphics.com]







[/url]

CG xxxx


----------



## Debz1965

CG - How are you doing?

Update from me I am off to Czech on Sat and travelling tomorrow to Essex.... all systems go!

Have a fab Easter everyone 

Debs xxx


----------



## yonny

Well hello! 
Good luck at reprofit Debs, Im out there in 2 weeks too !   
Fish and chips were yum CG   but got to cut all that out now - starting the tablets next wk and they put weight on me immediately so I have to try to be good!!!!!!! 
Off to a pub quiz tonight though - might have a little voddie to keep the brain cells ticking over!!!!   
Love to all
Yonny x


----------



## Debz1965

Yonny - good luck for your forthcoming tx hun..... keeping everything crossed for you   
Pah have a few voddies tonight!! - I plan to have a wine or beer in the Czech. I living as normal this time.....I think it's all in the lap of the gods anyway!

Take care all

Debs xxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Debs - wanted to wish you the very best of luck for your treatment. Will be keeping everything crossed for you and Yonny. 2008 is going to be our year       Make the most of the Czech beer and hot chocolate.  

Yonny - not long for you either. Hope you're feeling more positive about things and you enjoyed a couple of voddies last night 

Love to everyone,

CG xxxxx


----------



## Su51e

Hi Ladies

Please can I join you - I have just started downregging (20 Mar) for second ICSI cycle, but think I would feel more at home here with the 'oldies' than on the 'cycle buddies'.  Sniffing synarel with baseline scan on 15 April (have narrowboat holiday booked 7-14 April), so should hopefully be relaxed and then 5 amps menopur daily and EC sometime w/c 28 Apr.  Good response to drugs last time but no implantation.  Also having acupuncture this time round to give it the best shot.  We have a 4 1/2 year old son, conceived naturally, and always wanted a sibling for him, but not sure I can go through it all again if it doesn't work this time. My clinic will only treat me up to 44, so will probably only have time for one more anyway.  Any words of wisdom / advice anything really will help.  DH works away from home quite a lot, so quite house bound when he is - still haven't got round to finding reliable, trustworthy babysitter and my family are 4 hours away.

Thanks - need to talk to someone and DH doesn't want family and friends to know about our treament.

Sue


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi and welcome Sue,

Glad you've joined us. It can be so hard if you haven't got anyone to share your concerns with. The fact you responded so well in your last ICSI cycle is good news and should stand you in good stead for this one. Milk and protein are supposed to be good for eggs (quantity & quality) so it might be worth increasing your intake of these over the coming weeks.

A trip on the narrow boats sounds like a fun way to relax and take your mind off things. Good luck with the downregging. 

Love, CG xxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi ladies...hope you are all well ?

Sorry for being awol for a while but just decided to lay low for a little while to lick my wounds after the recent failure.... 

Anyway...CG, how are things going for you hun ?  Cant be long before tx now ?        Really hope this will be your time    

Hi Sue...how is the down regging going ?  Lots of lovely hot flushes ?  Ahhh I remember then well    Best of luck for your tx hun and hope this will be your turn too      

Debs...hope everything is going well over there     I hope the weather has been kind to you too !!  I took loads of jumpers and it was the mildest February in Brno      Keeping my fingers and everything else crossed for you sweetie       

Yonny...not long for you too       Hoping and praying for a lovely BFP for you too hun  

Mrs B...how are you doing hun ?  I hope you are ok sweetheart  

Ellie...how are you and that gorgeous little girl of yours ?  (and dh of course !!!)  hope you are all ok ?     

Claire...hope you are ok too hun  

Betty...you too hun, hope things are ok ?  

Sorry if I haven't mentioned you but hello to all fellow goldies  

Not that much happening here right now..in limbo again for the time being....  Enjoying plenty of choccie and wine though so all is not totally lost  

Take care and sending everyone some babydust


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Hollysox, good to hear from you. I'm doing fine thanks - lining scan went well today (already 11.5 so plenty to snuggle in to  ) I'm just waiting to hear when ET will be next week. Hope you're starting to feel a bit better and more positive, this old rollercoaster can really knock the stuffing out of you at times.    Are you planning to go back to Reprofit some time soon?

Debs - Hope all's going well for you and your embies are about to or are snuggling up and in nicely.        this is the one that works for you    

The sun is out here - let's hope spring is finally on its way. 

Hi to everyone I've missed.

Lots of love, CG xxxxxxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

Debs - good luck for your tx. Can't believe it's time for your trip out already.  Really hope it's your turn this time.   

Hollysox -   .  We're all fine now, and one of us has EIGHT teeth now and is cultivating a very cheeky grin.    

Welcome, Sue. As CG says, you responded well the last time, so fingers crossed that this time the wee embies snuggle in.  No advice really apart from taking plenty protein and water, and taking it easy (easier said than done, I know).  Plenty of essential fatty acids (walnuts, pumpkin and sunflower seeds etc and the odd brazil nut won't do any harm either. I think acupuncture is also well worth while. Good luck.    

CG - how are you getting on?  I do hope everything is going OK. What's the next stage and when?    

Yonny - not long for you now either.  Keeping everything crossed for you.    

Hello to Claire, Betty, Mrs Bunny and any other goldies reading this.

Well, celebrated my 44th earlier this week (does that still count as "early 40s", she asks hopefully!).  I think I will now officially stop counting in any case.     Off for our consultation re a FET next week so will hopefully have a timescale after that.  

Love

Ellie


----------



## MrsBunny

Hey CG, that's a nice lining you've got there! Another hurdle over. Hope you don't have to wait too long to find out when your trip will be - I expect you are poised ready to sort everything out and you'll be there before you know it!     

Yonny, hope you're doing ok too. Sorry if you've said, do you know when your tx is yet?

Debs, can't wait to hear your news and sending you lots of luck and      

Hollysox, I'm with you in limbo land at the moment - it's a funny old place isn't it - happy one day, sad the next! We don't feel ready to have the conversation about whether this is definitely the end for us yet...

Goldielocks, how are things with you? Not long for you now. I hope you mum is ok xxx

Ellie, a belated happy birthday - at this age, age is just a number really isn't it   Hope your consultation goes well xx

Sue, lots of luck to you too  

Hello to everyone else
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

A belated


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Debs - hope all's gone well and you and your embies are snuggling up


----------



## Ellie.st

CG - just a very quick message to wish you loads of good luck and      for your ET              (and thanks for the birthday greetings too!)

Love

Ellie


----------



## yonny

Hi girls, just a quickie to wish CG all the best for ET   and a belated happy birthday to Ellie - sorry I missed it!!!  
Debs, I know youre on the 2ww now and hope all is going ok lovey!  
Hollysox and mrs Bunny - how are you girls? I know what you mean re limbo - nothing moves on does it ! 
Im back off to reprofit in a few weeks for another fresh cycle   ET is 19th April so we shall see! Ill be saying lots of   but if anyone has any extra they could put my way I would be very grateful!!!!!  
Sorry to those I missed - love and hugs to all!!!
Yonny x


----------



## Debz1965

Hi Girlies

I am back from Czech with 2 x 8 cell embies on board (day 3 transfer) but already not feeling to hopeful as my usual pmt feelings arrived yesterday, same thing happened on the last 2 cycles. But it's not over until the fat lady sings!...

Sorry my brain is a bit of mush at the moment, but hello to Hollysox, Ellie Ultra, Anita, Mrs Bunny, Yonny plus the loads that I know I have forgotten these flamin progesterone make me sleepy, so off for a snooze before heading off the the docs to try and organise a blood test for the 10th April (although I doubt I will need it, but you never know!)

CG Good luck with your 2ww   that this is your time as well..


Thanks for the good wishes they are appreciated

Debs xxxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Debs, hang in there! It's a terrible time isn't it, not knowing what our bodies are telling us. Hope you get your blood test arranged ok and wishing you loads of       

CG, hope ET went ok, wishing you loads of luck and      

Yonny, I'll get my   ready for you too!

Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Debz1965

Feeling loads better today, much more less hormonal!  

Yep your right Mrs B the 2ww drives you round the twist. I am going back to work tomorrow so that should keep me occupied and eating less as well!!  

I heard back from the clinic yesterday we have 2 x blasts frozen    so excellent news.

Debs xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hello everyone,

Thank you for all your good wishes. ET went well in the end tho quite painful   due to fibroid making transfer a little awkward! Now home with  2 embies onboard. Just hope they're going to stay this time.  

Debs - congratulations on your 2 blast frosties that's excellent news. Hopefully you'll only be going back for those when you want a wee brother or sister for the 2 you've got onboard currently   Try not to worry about current symptoms it'll be the hormones/drugs. Here's some more baby dust for luck      ^fairydust

Yonny - will be   it's BFP's all round hun so yes I'll say one for you too. Not long now    

CG xxxx


----------



## Debz1965

CG - sending you lots of      and   that your 2 are snuggling in nicely.

Debs xxx


----------



## Hollysox

Just popped by to wish our 2ww ladies lots of luck and pray for  for you all...

Debs...       

CG...       

Yonny...  for your next tx hun      Really hope this will be your turn   

Mrs Bunny...hope you are feeling ok sweetie ? 

Ellie...sorry I missed your birthday hun ! Hope you had a good one ? Belated  to you !!!

Goldielocks...how are you doing hun ? Not long now !!!   

And to everyone I've not mentioned....  Hope you are all ok ?

As for me...well, I'm going to whisper something here....._I am going out for tx in 2 weeks time ! I wanted to keep things quiet and haven't announced it on any other thread except this one so shhhhh  Yonny, we are down to have tx the same day !!!!_ Spooky or what ?

Sorry for not saying anything sooner but my head has been all over the place. then when Stepan said I could have tx again I thought I'd try and keep it low key but thought I'd tell my Goldies friends...hope you forgive me ladies ?!

Anyway, better make a move and get some emails answered !!!!

Love to all xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone

Just a very quick message as I'm meant to be working.   

Debs and CG - wishing you loads and loads and loads of           for your 2wws.  Hope your wee embies are getting busy snuggling in.  And you know that they say that Spring is the best time for ttc . (It certainly worked for me).     

Hollysox - wow, what great news!  Don't worry - we won't breathe a word.      

Yonny - not long for you now either.     

Hoping there's loads of good news just round the corner.

Hi to everyone else - must dash now or this work is not going to get finished tonight.

Love

Ellie

PS:  Thanks for the birthday wishes.  44 is proving to be pretty good so far.


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Girls what a lovely day it's been.   Please tell me the forecast is wrong, I was starting to believe it was Spring! 

Ellie - glad 44 working out well   How did your consultation go this week? Have you got a date yet? I hope it's soon  

Hollysox - your secret is safe with us sweetie.   So glad you're going back soon and    that it's your time. In fact here's to a bumper crop of spring babies  

Yonny - looks like you'll be in good company out there   

Debs - I hope you're doing ok.   this is the one for you. How's the 2ww going?

Ultra, Anita & Cesca - hope you are all doing well and motherhood is treating you well.

Goldielocks - it can't be long for you now. How are you? I hope you're blooming. Make sure you keep us up to date. I hope you're Mum is doing ok as well.   

Joan - we haven't heard from you lately. I hope you're well hun.

Hi's and    too to Mrs Bunny, Betty, Sue and Claire and anyone I've missed. 

Love, CG xxxxxx


----------



## Debz1965

CG- my 2ww is a nightmare, been having AF symptoms since day 3/4 of ET, so I fear not good news!
How is yours going so far?

Hollysox - Pheewwwwwwwww your secret is out now!    good luck with it hun

Hello to everyone else on this weekend that is supposed to turn back to winter!  

Debs xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Debs,

 that the AF pains you're getting are implantation pains not your AF.    I know it's difficult to believe it can be anything else but it can and might be. Good luck.      

For my part I feel like I'm going through the motions at the moment and trying to ignore the fact I'm on the 2ww. I guess that sounds weird but think it's some sort of self preservation kicking in. Wish I could feel it might work but scared to hope it will.  

CG xxxxx


----------



## goldielocks

Hello Ladies

I've not been on much recently but hope you are all well, thanks for recent good wishes and lots of   and  to Cotswold Girl and Debz in their 2ww and for Yonny and Hollysox for their forthcoming treatments.. 

I have an announcement to make in that I didn't make it to my due date next week and went into labour last Friday at 0500hrs. Very unexpected as the consultant had been threatening me with a section if I went a minute overdue so I totally wasn't anticipating the baby coming early...to cut a long story short Angharad arrived at 1855 last Friday evening and here she is....!!! 

All well if extremely tired after a week of life being turned upside down...but I'm very thankful and happy that she’s here safe and sound and boy can she make a noise....  

Thanks for all your good wishes on my particular journey and for those of you still ongoing - never say never and keep positive   

I'll let you all know how it goes over the next few weeks and will be keeping my fingers crossed and checking in to see how everything is going when I can

Bye for now XX  Goldielocks


----------



## Debz1965

Goldielocks - Congrats on the birth - she looks adorable........  

CG - I am still not having a good time I still have 6 days till test date and started spotting late last night....brown stuff only at the moment, I fear it's all over for me! Not sure what to do about it, has this happened to anyone else?    
I hope your 2ww is going better  

Debs xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Goldielocks and welcome to Angharad (lovely name), she looks great and nice and healthy!!
I bet you're glad she came along early, avoiding the planning of a section etc - well done!

Debs, hang in there! Cannot really help about the spotting but hear that if it's brown it's not too bad and lots of people have spotting and even bleeding and still get their BFP!    

CG, you sound nice and relaxed, lets hope that you have something good to believe in soon    

Hollysox, I love your secret. And wish you all the luck in the world with it xxxx

Yonny, are you gearing up for your trip now? Still talking positive thoughts to yourself? I hope so xxx

Have a good weekend everyone
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Goldielocks -           to you and your DH. 
Angharad looks a wee beauty, so glad she arrived safe and sound   You must be so proud and on   We'll look forward to regular updates and photos! 

Debs - brown blood isn't bad -     it's implantion bleeding. It's about the right time I'd have thought.       

Mrs Bunny - not really as relaxed as I sound ... and know I'll be a bundle of nerves next week 

Have a good weekend all, CG xxx


----------



## Hollysox

Goldielocks...woo hoo !!!  Congratulations on the birth of your gorgeous baby girl Angharad...         so pleased for you sweetie.  Enjoy every second of motherhood hun !

Debs hun   I fully understand how you feel right now...have you told Stepan ?  He will probably tell you to increase your utrogestan...this happened to me and that's what he told me to do...please dont automatically think that cos I got a neg last time that you will too though...it really can go either way hun...please try and stay positive.       


CG...hope your 2ww goes over without too much trouble    

HI to everyone else...hope you are having a good weekend ?  I'm back to work tomorrow   So am NOT happy tonight  

Catch up soon though...

Love to all xxxx


----------



## Debz1965

Hollysox - Yes Stepan has increased my Estrofem by 2mg and Utrogestan by 200mg, it had stopped by last night, but has started again this morning, still not feeloing to optimistic with it all........ if it has not worked all the extra meds will do is delay AF even more and if it has worked it will help.... flamin 2ww, if this does not work I have comfort in knowing that I am only going to put my self through this one more time with the frosties ( pending they make the defrost of course) before putting all this IF cr*p behind me and getting my life back on track and actually enjoying it!

Have a nice sunday all, we woke up to a dusting of white everywhere this morning!  

Debs xxx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

hello to everyone 
sorry not been on in such a long time, but have been keeping an eye on you all. Very busy being a twin mummy such hard work but starting to enjoy it now. Boys are now 13weeks old thomas is on gaviston for poorly tummy but getting better, william is quiet and alot smaller then his brother. both boys are totaly different in temperment and looks, i think one is going to be blonde and blue eyed and the other, thomas, brown hair and brown eyes.
still feeding every 3 hours but hoping they will go longer soon and i can join you girls again! 

                          anita xxx


----------



## Debz1965

Anita

Lovely to hear from you hun and what lovely boys you have there   sounds like you have your hands full, bet you are enjoying every moment of them even when they are grumpy!  

You take care of yourself and your new family  

Debs xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

Goldielocks - congratulations on Angharad's safe arrival - well done.        What a wee darling she looks - I wish you all the joy with her that we have with our wee one.  

Anita - nice to hear from you.  I am glad that the boys are coming on and that you are starting to enjoy them.  It must be really hard work with twins (one was hard enough for me for the first wee while) but I promise you that you will feel like a new woman the first time you get a decent night's sleep (and hopefully that's not far away now). 

Debz - hope the brown spotting clears off.     Hang on in there - I am keeping everything crossed for you.    

CG - hope things are going OK for you.  If you have any chocolate left in the house, you have my permission to eat some to help offset those nerves.      Am keeping everything crossed for you too.    

Hollysox and Yonny - not long till your tx starts.  Here are some     for you both.

Mrs Bunny - hope you are doing OK.    

Well, our consultation went well but DH has put a real spanner in the works on the way home by announcing that he didn't want to have the FET.  He's worried about having two wee ones to look after if it worked, and is also scared of the chances of something going wrong this time as he felt that we were incredibly lucky that our wee one was born safe and well.  I'm a bit knocked for six by this (to say the least) - I knew he had some reservations but had thought that when he made the appointment at the clinic to discuss the FET that he had come round.  I do understand how he feels  and I do share his worries  - I feel that we were incredibly lucky too, I really appreciate what we have, and if we didn't have our frosties, I wouldn't be considering any more tx. But I so want to give our frosties a chance, and the thought of not giving them a chance breaks my heart. Don't really know what to do at the moment except to let some time pass and then discuss things with him again.  I'm also trying to gather some stats to put an actual figure on the risks he is worried about.  

Anyway, hello to any other goldies reading this - hope you are managing to keep cosy - it's been freezing up here today.

Love

Ellie


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Anita - it's lovely to hear from you and to see a picture of your 2 boys. They look adorable! I hope you're getting plenty of rest while they sleep (if they sleep much that is!) It must be really tiring looking after twins in the first few months. Like Ellie says once they sleep through things will get so much better. 

Ellie - never fear I've been tucking into the chocolate on the assumption that endomorphines must be good during the 2ww. Had a lovely chocolate sponge with a rich chocolate sauce when out for Sunday lunch today. Keep telling DH I'm eating for 3 - trouble is I've been doing that for far too long   I now need it to be true so they can live off the fat stores I've been building up.

Meerkat - just realised that we haven't heard from you in a while. I hope you and the mob are doing well    How are you hunni?

Debs - this IF lark really isn't easy but hang on in there.  that it's your embies implanting that's causing the spotting. I've started to get a few AF pains today and like you am wondering if this is good or bad news. I'm going back to work tomorrow so will have something to take my mind off things although in many ways I'd like to take this week off too and live in my 2ww bubble. Take care hun.   

Hollysox - hope work goes ok. I'm back to work tomorrow so will miss my lazy mornings! 

CG xxxxx


----------



## Sally2

Hello everyone...

Hope you don't mind me gatecrashing your thread but I've been looking for a thread of people roughly my ageand haven't found one; I'm always the oldest!  I'm 43 and in the middle of my third IVF with Create Health/LFC; short protocol, very low dose. I had my egg collection this morning and they found thirteen eggs; I'll ring tomorrow to see how many fertilized. Am using frozen sperm so will do ICSI. 

Its' great to be on this thread and see people who have succeeded!

Goldielocks, your baby girl is absolutely beautiful!!!! What a stunner! You must be delighted...

Likewise Anita, your boys are adorable. How delighted you must be. Hope it's okay to follow your progress and check in with my own news....


----------



## Debz1965

Sally2 

Welcome hun   we are a friendly bunch and don't bite......... well not hard anyway  

everything crossed you get lots of lovely embies    

CG - How are you doing hun?

Debs xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Sally - Welcome to our merry band where for once you won't feel old    Please do join us and let us know how you get on. Well done on getting so many lovely eggs  you get loads of quality embies    and it's a case of 3rd time lucky!

Debs - I had some spotting over the weekend so phoned the clinic today as it was starting to worry me as it's red not brown blood (sorry if that's TMI!) The nurse said it's too early in the cycle to be a sign of a failed cycle and that it could be a sign of implantation although I shouldn't get my hopes up   Well as this is the first time I've had spotting this early in any cycle I'm really trying (but failing  ) not to get my hopes up!!! I thought I'd mention it to hopefully give you some reassure that your bleeding is too early to signify a failed cycle and there might be everything to hope for   Like you I've also been getting some mild AF type symptoms which I can't remember on previous cycles...

CG xxxx


----------



## yonny

Welcome sally!!!   
Hi and hugs to everyone else - been a bit quiet lately I know but Im trying to get my head round the idea that this might have to be the last tx !! Dont think I can take much more! 
We all know what its like so i wont go on!!!  
Thanks for the thoughts and the prayers - Ill keep you posted!!!  
Yonny x


----------



## dianne

*Hollysox*   

*Yonny*   

Love Dianne x


----------



## Hollysox

Thanks Dianne     How are you doing hun ?

Debs...just wanted to wish you well for tomorrows testing         

CG...hope all the signs are good for you too hun       

Anita...your boys are so adorable    hope you are ok hun ?

Hello and welcome Sally  

Ellie..Hi hun.  Sorry to hear about your dh possile change of mind for more tx    Really hope you can persuade hum to try with your frosties      

Yonny....hi sweetie, will pm you later...

Hello to everyone else today who I haven't mentioned...on a skive from work and must dash now...catch you all later !!!


----------



## Sally2

Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone!

Cotswold girl, good luck on your spotting! Is it between day seven and ten? I think that's when implantation often occurs...I could be wrong. 

Seven of my eggs have fertilized and I just need to ring the clinic tomorrow to see if it's a day three or day five transfer. Feeling very nervous...hope they go to blast...!

Do you all take it totally easy during your 2WW? The first time I was normal. The second time I stayed at home the whole time. I was thinking of a compromise...chill over the weekend, then resume as normal. Would be interested to know...

Which clinics are you all with?


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE

Debz - hope it's implantation bleeding... Fingers crossed for you...


----------



## Debz1965

Sally - I took did all normal stuff on my first 2ww = bfn, on my second I put my feet up literally for 1 week and went to work the second 2nd week = bfn, now on my 3rd 2ww...... took it easy for a few days, went back to work had acupuncture = ? test day tomorrow, not holding out any hope though!

Well done on getting 7 so far, lets hope you have some lovley embies 

CG - How are you holding up hun?

Debs xxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE

Debz - have u tested?


----------



## Debz1965

No I have been a good girl!    

Debs xxxx


----------



## Sally2

Hi Debz....why are you not holding out hope? How are you feeling?


----------



## Debz1965

Hi Sally

Been having my normal PMT symptoms since day 4 of transfer, same thing happened on my last 2 neg cycles as well...... started spotting at the weekend and my medication was increased, it's only those now keeping AF away!
I guess you just kind of know your own body.

Good luck with your tx hun xxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Debs,

Just popped in to wish you the very very best of luck tomorrow. I truly hope you'll get a wonderful surprise.     

       

I'm still spotting and had a lot of lower back pain and then AF pains yesterday (day 7) so am starting to worry now. Oh for a crystal ball (although if it's bad news not sure I want to know !! ) I might give the clinic another ring tomorrow to be on the safe side as I'm wondering if I should increase my meds - they said not to when I phoned on Monday. 

Sally - great news on your embies.  you can got for a blast transfer. I started spotting 4 days after ET which I've never done before so in theory it might be a good sign but I'm still worried! Re. the 2ww on my first I took it very very easy for the 1st 3 days and took about 10 days leave; on cycle 2 I think I took the 1st 2 days easy and only took the week of EC/transfer off. On my 3rd cycle I rested on day 1 and did normal activities but no heavy lifting etc from then on although still took the week of ET off. This cycle I had bed rest on day of transfer and have carried on as normal apart from taking the rest of the week off work. I've pretty much decided that nothing I do is going to affect the outcome and for me carrying on as normal as I can within reason is far less stressful that sitting in bed/at home wishing the 2 weeks away. 

Ellie - sorry your DH isn't keen on going ahead with your FET.   He may well change his mind in a few weeks time. It is a big step and he may just be having a few last minute wobbles. 

Well a colleague announced her pregnancy today. She confided that her and her husband had been trying for 6 years and it's taken 4 IVF attempts so I felt really chuffed for her. Sort of glad I found out this week because if it was next week I might not have taken the news quite so well if we get a negative. 

Take care everyone  and good luck once again Debs.

CG xxxxxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

Debs - wishing you loads and loads of     for tomorrow. (I had PMT with a vengeance before I got my BFP so your symptoms could be a good sign). 

CG - we're off on holiday for a week so here's loads and loads of     for you for next week.  Assume you are PUPO - and see my comments to Debs above.    

Sally - welcome    .  Good luck with ET and your 2ww.  I compromised re bed rest on my third IVF and spent three days in bed after ET then just taking it easy as much as possible (albeit I was working) and lying on the sofa when I could in the evenings for the rest of the 2ww. I did end up yomping up a steep forest walk (due to work) on about Day 10 but reckoned by that stage that what would be would be...

Hollysox and Yonny - good luck with your tx.  Will be looking out for good news from you when we get back.    

Best wishes too to all other goldies reading this.

Love

Ellie


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Thanks Ellie - enjoy your hols. Love, CG xxxx


----------



## Debz1965

Just wanted to let you know I did a clear blue digital this morning at it came up a   I am having my bloods done to make sure it's not a faulty test!!!

That's the first time I have ever seen that in 42 years! I can't believe it!..........and I won't until I get blood confirmation!

CG - Everything you ar experiencing I am as well STILL AM!

Debs xxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE

debz - it was implantation bleeding after all... WEll-done girl....      Fingers crossed for your levels now....


----------



## MrsBunny

Hey Debs! That's great news! 


Hopefully your bloods will be nice and positive too!!

Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Sally2

Debs that is FANTASTIC!!!!! So pleased for you and it gives hope to the rest of us too. You must be so delighted!! When is your blood test? Will you celebrate?

They told me not to come in today...they're going to aim for blasts on Saturday. I thought I'd go down to Waterstones today and see if I could find some visualization CD's for fertility...does anyone know if such a thing exists?


----------



## Debz1965

Sally I think the visulation cd's exist, but not 100% sure

Well not sure if this is good news or not, been having very bad AF cramps this morning (I never suffer with those) and started spotting again..... ahhhhh!!
I do hope the rug is not going to be pulled away from me!

Debs xx


----------



## Sally2

If you don't usually suffer from those, I expect it's a good sign. Did you phone the clinic?


----------



## Hollysox

Debs...what fantastic news hun   I am soooo happy for you sweetie   You so deserve this lovely   CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CG..you'll be next hun !!!          

Sorry for the flying visit but gotta run...I wont be able to post again till Sunday probably cos I am changing IP and no doubt something will go wrong with the instalation  

Catch up when I can...have a good weekend everyone...

PS Sally....good luck with ET on Saturday hun...hope all goes smoothly for you and you will soon be PUPO        

Love to all xxx


----------



## Debz1965

Sally I have not as having tx abroad is not quite so simple has having it in this country, sadly the after support is not so good!

Well update is the GP is going to nothing to help me at all, no more bloods, scan - nothing..... she now says she should not of given me a blood form and told me my levels were 222, but I have no idea if that is low or not!?
I had ET on 27th March and it was a 3 day transfer... can anyone help?

Thanks

Debs xxxx


----------



## Kazzie

Hi 
thought you might like to know that you can get a visualisation CD from Natal Hypnotherapy

http://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/1676/30436.html

regards
Kazzie
 for all of you

/links


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Debs - WOOOOHOOOOOO   CONGRATULATIONS      so pleased for you. I'm certainly no expert but your results sound really good to me this early on. There's sure to be someone along soon who can give you some advice. So excited for you  

I'm having really bad AF pains today and still bleeding so not sure what to think -  I'm following in your footsteps.

CG xxxxx


----------



## Debz1965

CG - I started spotting again today,   that everything is going well for you... when do you test?

Deb xx


----------



## Sally2

Debz...

Given that anything over 25 is considered pregnant (I assume you're talking about HcG levels) 222 sounds very good indeed...I don't know much about this, but I wonder if it could indicate twins...? Where are you exactly...are you in Spain?

Thanks for the support Hollysox, and Kazzie, thanks so much for the tip, and good luck CG...

I never realized how superstitious I was until I started this racket. I keep thinking that if think positively and expect a positive result, I will somehow be jinxed and some fertility god will penalize me with a negative result...therefore my default position is to think with dread and caution. But that certainly hasn't helped my BFN's in the past (despite also going to blastocyst.) Do other people have this problem? Even knowing how to think about this stuff can be a battle!


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Debs - found this link on one of the other threads thanks to Minxy, http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html You're looking good girl! 

Sally - The only time I felt positive about my treatment and managed to get that PMA people go on about was on my very first cycle. After that I tried to feel neutral about it and go with the flow all the dreading taking the pregnancy test at the end. Good luck for tomorrow and Saturday.  

CG xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Debz - I am supposed to be packing and getting organised to get away on hols but couldn't resist logging on to see how you were getting on. CONGRATULATIONS         I told you that PMT with a vengeance was no bad thing!!!     I am so pleased for you.  Best wishes for a happy and healthy pregnancy.

CG - hope we're on a roll here - good luck for your test.   

Love and      to everyone else as well.

Really must go now.     


Ellie


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE

Debz - me too, packing but thought I would just have a peep and see what's happening.  Your levels sound so good for so early... Could be more than one...


----------



## Sally2

That's what I thought...off to Mothercare for twin prams!!

I have ordered a copy of that CD - thank you Kazzie!

CG and Debz, how are you doing?

Hard to remain neutral...tendency is to go either negative or positive...must grapple with the great unknown...ET tomorrow, if all goes well!


----------



## cnld

Hi

Do you mind if I join you all?!

I'm Caz and turned 40 in February - although have to constantly remind myself of the fact as my head says otherwise!!

I'm on my 6th fresh ICSI cycle and desperately want a sibling for DD who is 3 - she favours a brother but I would be thrilled with either!! She doesn't know about TX so when I went to clinic today had to fib about where I was off to which whilst necessary felt horrible.

Had my stimming scan today and have three good sized follies - have always been poor responder quantity wise but generally all my follies contain eggs and I get 90-95% fertilisation so hoping that trend continues.  

This is our last attempt as when we started we said three goes max - got DD and then when we started trying again set ourselves the same deadline - otherwise we would keep going forever so we need to enforce some control on ourselves!!

Am trying to remain postive but realistic - always easy before the 2WW actually starts!!

Hope to get to know you all

Caz x


----------



## Sally2

Of course, welcome Caz!

Must dash but just to say -- embryo transfer today, wish me luck!!

X S


----------



## Debz1965

Welcome Caz   

Sally - Good luck with your transfer hun     

Sorry gotta rush brother and sis in law, nephew and dog! are coming this morning!

Have a lovely weekend all

 to everyone 

Debs xxxxxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Sally - good luck for today. I hope it all goes smoothly and you get some frosties.      

Debs - I see from another thread that you've got your meds and scan sorted. That must be such a relief. How are you feeling?

I've had pretty bad AF pains and headache then last night felt really sick as I was driving home from work. Really hoping all of this is a good sign but as I normally get a terrible headache for a few days before AF turns up not sure what to think   I really hate this part being so close to test day and dreading it! I'm still spotting too and it's still red  

Hope everyone else ok. 

Love, CG xxxx


----------



## ElsBelle

Hello ladies,

After reading this thread on and off for a good few months, I can now finally join it!!!   Had the green light from my clinic this morning as my FSH is at last under 10 (9). Apparently I'm doing the long regime - whatever that means. No drugs until I've spoken to them on Monday. OMG I'm soo excited, I can hardly contain myself.  
Better go and get some witch hazel, just remembered what my legs looked like when I did the last IUI cycle  .
No doubt I'll get to know y'all a bit better in the next month or so. Looking forward to it.
xEls.


----------



## Sally2

Welcome Elsbelle! That's great news!!

CG - Fingers crossed for you....sounds promising!! I know how hellish it feels this close to test date...that's the most difficult time I think. 

I just had my embryo transfer (preceded and followed by acupuncture) and it was similar to the past two times....three blastocysts, or rather two full blasts and the third at a more beginning stage of blast. He said the embyros were grade B which he seemed to feel was pretty good, though in terms of numbers there were 1, 3, and 4 (six being the absolute best but I think that's rare...)

Anyway, trying not to fret on such as things as the third 'fledgling' blast; he basically said that it was quite like the past two times. Am now going to try to chill (tall order) make myself something nice to eat, listen to my visualization CD...

RE frosties; I've never had any so far - I think at the blast stage they often don't freeze. Of all the remaining four embryos, he seemed to think that only one me a possibility...I'll ring tomorrow.


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Welcome to our merry band Elsbelle & Caz  

Els - good luck for Monday. I hope your appt goes well.   

Caz -  that you get good quality eggs from those follies. When's EC day?

Sally - so glad your embies made it to blast and are now on board.   they are getting ready to snuggle in. Take it easy for a couple of days.

Hollysox - are you back on line yet? I don't know what I'd do with no access to FF (I'm addicted  )  

Debs - how are you doing hun? Has the good news sunk in yet?

Yonny - hope all's well with you.  

I'm getting more worried as test day approaches. Woke up with really bad cramping and period pains at 5am today. I've had nothing like it for years - not since before I had my cysts and fibroids removed.  Still spotting on and off but nothing to speak of today. Just feel completely washed out.  

CG xxxx


----------



## cnld

Hi

I have EC at 10am on Tuesday. Feel nervous but trying to remain optimistic whilst realistic too. 
is that actually possible?!!

CG - the cramping sounds positive - I've only had that on positive cycles and never on negative ones. Fingers crossed!

Sally - good luck on the dreaded 2WW. Hope those embies are settling in nicely.

Els - hello and welcome to a fellow newbie to this thread. Good luck with calling the clinic tomorrow.

Debs - congrats on the BFP, great news.

Hi to everyone else - still trying to familiarise myself with names and stages of tx!!  

Caz x


----------



## Debz1965

CG - good luck with your test date hunni         that this is your time.

Sally - Sounds like you have some good embies on board, I hope the 2ww is not to stressful for you.     

Caz - good luck with your EC and hoping you get lots of nice eggies  

Hollysox - Not long for you now chicken, getting nervous/excited again? - make sure you have a pancake,honey, icecream for me at the Pizzeria Adria!  

Hello to everyone else

I am knackered tonight after a hard working weekend with company, all I seem to do was cook, wash up and make cups of tea........ so much for my restful weekend! DP has big style hurt his back, so he could not help to much!
Now I have my feet up having a nice restful evening before heading back to work tomorrow.

Take care all

Debs xxxx


----------



## goldielocks

Hi all 

Delighted to hear your good news Debz - you must be thrilled...sorry your GP wasn't helpful, have heard that before when people have been for treatment overseas - very petty of them. It sounds as if you got sorted out but I know that the private clnics will help out with scripts and scans in such circumsatnces but of course you do have to pay unfortunately 

Cotswold Girl - as others have said good luck for D day...I had loads of period type symptoms before my BFP so fingers crossed that it will be good news for you - you deserve success 

Hollysox  - hope all goes well with your treatment and be cool 

Hi to everyone else and to the new faces here - it's good to hear from new ladies and good luck to those in, awaiting and inbetween treatments 

We're fine although I can't remember what it was like to have more than 2 hours sleep at a time. Angharad is really lovely though and I am enjoying getting to know her...

Lots of      and    to you all 

XX Goldielocks


----------



## allison kate

I just wanted to pop on and wish CG the very, very best of luck for tomorrow      I'll be keeping EVERYTHING crossed for you hunni      BTW I had real bad A/F pains when I had my last BFP, so much so that I did a pee stick to confirm AF was on its way and nearly died when I saw the second line!!!!!

Sally2....wishing you the very best for your 2ww.      It sounds as though you have some really good embies in there and sending loads of sticky vibes for them   

Caz...best of luck with EC for tomorrow....here's to a bumper crop    

Els...hope your appointment went well today and best of luck with your tx    

Hi to everyone, hope you're all doing well   
Love to you all
Allison xx


----------



## yonny

CG -         to you my lovely!!!!  
and caz - everything crossed for you tomorrow sweetie!! 
Good luck to everyone else who needs it - I need to read up properly on everyone so apologies for no more personals!!!!  
Off to Brno on Friday - donor has her eggs collected today so hopefully therell be a few gooduns!!  
Ill keep you all posted!!
Love and hugs
Yonny  xxxxx


----------



## cnld

Hi

CG - good luck for tomorrow - everything crossed for you  

Goldielocks - you DD is beautiful - the sleep thing does get better!!

Sally - how is the 2WW? Wish we could have transfer and then get the test result the next day!!

Els - how did you get on talking to the clinic today?

Yonny - hope your donor's EC went well today. Is she donating all her eggs or are you doing ES?

Debs- hope your busy weekend and being back at work hasn't tired you too much? Make sure you get some rest

Hello to anyone I've missed. Shall update on EC tomorrow evening.

Caz x


----------



## Sally2

Thanks so much everyone for your support...

CG  - wishing you the very best for tomorrow!!!

How exciting, Yonny....Where are you having your DE done?

Don't work too hard Debz....precious cargo on board!!

Thanks Cnld, Allison Kate, and everyone else who's offered support...two week wait is awful! Taking it easy for a few days but I've actually made plans to go out later in the week; I don't think too much 'chilling' is very good for me (too much thinking, more like.) Also I'm single and too much time on my own doesn't seem such a great thing for the 2WW...

Because of your recent spotting Debs, I keep checking to see if I've got spotting too....(one of the few times I actually wish for blood.) I rang the clinic yesterday to see if the one murillo embryo in the petrie dish had made to freezing. The embryologist said it hadn't but he did seem pleasantly surprised that it had made it to blastocyst; he said that could be encouraging re. the one not-quite-blast embryo that was transferred to me...ie that it might well have gone to blast like the others...

(Obviously I'm looking for scraps here..)


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Ladies....yes I am back on line...sort of    I can access everything through my aol address and send emails etc but not though the talk talk one !  Very odd  

Anyway just popped on to say hi and bye    I leave for Brno on Wednesday and just incase I dont get the chance to come on line again before I go I thought I'd take the chance now !!!

CG...sending you tons of good luck vibes for tomorrow hunni         I will try to pop on for 2 mins to see you announce your BFP      

Yonny....  hope we get the chance to meet up over there hun    ...  for some good news from Stepan for you for those lovely eggies he's collected    

Hello to all the new ladies out there too...it is lovely to see you on here and hope you will all feel at home...

Sally... stay positive hun     the second week is always the worst !!!  Like you I am single and tend to stress more when I dont have things to do so I intend to keep more active this time round when I get on my 2ww...sending you lots of good luck vibes too though...        

Caz...hope all goes well for EC hun       will be thinking of you tomorrow !

Hi Alison....how are you doing sweetie  

Debz...yes I am looking forward to my treats at the pizza Adria !!! You take things easy though hun...and congrats again on your bfp...just hoping that Stepan can pull off a miracle for me too        

Goldielocks...sorry about the lack of sleep hunni....I hope you manage to get a few more zzzzzzzzzzz soon    Can I just ask, what weight was Angharad ?  She looks to be a good size in her photo and looks sooooo cute and very comfortable  

Well, better be going cos lots to do....if I'm missing for a bit you know why    Any spare positive vibes you can send them along in my direction for Saturdays FET.....PLEASE  I need all the help I can get  

Take care and love to all xxx


----------



## Debz1965

Hollysox -     for your transfer   have a safe journey.

Hello to everyone else, in a rush tonight!

Debs xxx


----------



## ElsBelle

Thank y'all for a warm welcome . I love FF, al the boards are full of lovely women - shame we're all here for fertility problems though. Stil, every cloud and all that...
Well, talked to the clinic today and they are putting me on the long protocol despite the fact that the short one is spposed to be better for older women and/or poor responders. Gonna have to trust that they know what they're doing - they'd better  . Oops, am aggressive already and haven't even started on the drugs  . I'll have to wait til day 21 or so to start downregging - how am I supposed to wait that long?? I have stopped the Chinese herbs I've been taking for the last two 1/2 months but DP is still on his as the swimmers need to be on top form!  I've also been taking DHEA for the last four months and am wondering whether that helped with lowering my FSH. I suppose I'll never know but I have a feeling it did.
The timing of this cycle, however, is far from ideal. I'm getting married at the end of May and EC and ET will be around that time. But I feel we haven't got a choice; who knows when my FSH is going to be below 10 again, if ever. 

Anyway, that's enough about me me me - apologies for not getting into personals yet, still struggling to remember all your names.

Good night and     to all of you who are in need!

xEls.


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi girls,

Thanks for the   and   please keep everything crossed for me! Not feeling terribly positive as still spotting and have mega back ache and feeling of impending AF   Felt a bit better seeing that so many of you had AF pains in your positive cycles.

Hollysox - good luck hun     you get a lovely crop of eggs and embies.   

Yonny -     for you too. Good luck   

Caz - good luck tomorrow    

Sally - the 2ww is a nightmare - get out and about and take your mind off things  

Alison - thanks for your pm hunni   So pleased to see on the other thread that you may have the answer to your problems.    that as soon as your thyroid is back to normal you'll be announcing a BFP on here! 

Lots of love to all, worried of Gloucestershire, CG xxxxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Afraid it's another negative result for me.    Not sure where we go from here as so sure that this might just have worked.

I'll probably be taking some time out from the boards as don't think I can cope with it all at the moment - it's hit us hard   

Good luck everyone, I'll be thinking of you and willing you all on. Hopefully back when I feel stronger. 

Lots of love, CG xxxxxx


----------



## Sally2

CG I am just so terribly sorry. Obviously there are no words to do it justice - it's just a horrible, gutting kind of grief...I know when I had all my BFN' s I felt terribly angry as well, it's just so unfair!!!!

I hope you will take some time to recover and be incredibly good to yourself....I think it's probably a good idea to take a break from the boards, to allow yourself to grieve and heal and to remember that there are other good and nourishing things in your life, much as I'm sure it doesn't feel that way now! 

I suppose it's too early to think of trying again, but I really do believe that you will end up with a child, in one way or another, even if you can't see how right now...

In the meantime, do take care love....After my last BFN I got drunk with my mates, ate a lot of chocolate, took the day off work and went to the cinema...whatever it takes.

X


----------



## Hollysox

Oh GC...    I logged on to hopefully see some good news from you   I am gutted for you sweetheart    I dont blame you for wanting to take time out for a while hun.  Please look after yourself and come back when you feel stonger.....

Just popped on for 2 mins so better go back to my packing....Yonny hun, your in box is full you popular girl you !!!!  Fab news on your eggies and here's praying for good fertilisation    

I'm having major problems with my new IP!!!  Got on line this morning then bombed me out and just got back on line now !!!  Grrr, wish I'd stayed where I was    Will have to get it sorted when I come home now !

Take care everyone.....CG, another   for you.....


----------



## yonny

Ohhhhhhhhh CG my lovely I am so very very sorry!!!!  
I will pm you!!  

Hollysox - oops - off to empty the inbox!!!   
Yonny x


----------



## Debz1965

CG - I am so sorry hun, words fail me at times like this, we all know how gutting it is getting a neg result after all the cr*p you go through.
Take some time out and look after yourself and your dh    

a big group   is in order!

Debs xxxxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Oh CG, I'm so very sorry.   It's just so unfair, you've been through so much.
Look after yourselves and give yourselves time to come to terms with what has happened. Things will be confusing for a while - this is only natural. And don't blame yourself at all.

Thinking of you and sending you lots of love and big hugs     

Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## cnld

CG   there is nothing I can say - just wish there was and wish I could wave a wand over us all - life sucks and that's a fact.

Take care and be kind to yourself

Caz x


----------



## cnld

Just wanted to let you all know that EC was ok today. Probably the most painful one I've had and I didn't care for the guy doing it one little bit - very abrupt and business like and very broad scottish - nothing against the scots at all but he was so broad I couldn't understand what he was saying!!

Anyway from 3 follies they got four eggs?? As one follie was empty that means there were two doubles!! Spoke to the embryologist this afternoon to check whether they were good enough for ICSI - two were and the other two were borderline and may have matured enough by the end of the day. She will call tomorrow to let us know how many were ok for ICSI and if they fertilised ok.

Despite not ever being a good responder this is the worst yet - age I suspect!! - so overall so far I'm pleased with how it is going.

Please keep everything crossed for my phone call tomorrow

Caz x


----------



## Debz1965

Caz -   that you get some nice embies tomorrow and there is lots of sexy loving going on in that petri dish tonight!  

Keep us posted 


Debs xxx


----------



## goldielocks

So so sorry Cotswold Girl

You deserved better news...take care of yourself and DH and take as much time as you need 

XX


----------



## allison kate

CG....I so very, very sorry hunni. It shouldn't be.  Sometimes I just can't comprehend life and what it's about.  Please take your time and look after yourself and DH      Please IM me if and when you need.  Sending much love and many hugs XXXXX


----------



## cnld

Hi All

Just to let you know that the clinic put all four eggs through for ICSI but only the two fully mature ones fertilised - as they and I expected to be honest. The two that did fertilise will be checked in the morning and if they have divided ok (no reason from past experience to think they wont) then ET will be at noon tomorrow. Quite pleased in a perverse kind of way that there weren't three viable embryos or I would have had to make the decision whether to transfer 2 or 3!

I've stocked up on pineapple juice - think the lady at Sainsbury thought me a little strange but it was BOGOF so bought 8 cartons!!!

Shall update you tomorrow or Friday - depends whether I sneak five minutes on laptop without DH noticing after ET tomorrow!!

Hope you are all well 

Caz x


----------



## Sally2

Sounds good, Caz....fingers crossed for you! What clinic are you with?

I'm feeling really strange today. I've been relatively optimistic for most of this cycle so far but woke up today feeling very down as though something had ended - ie as though my embryos definitely didn't implant and this was my body's way of telling me. I actually feel a bit premenstrual which in itself isn't a great sign (my period is due on Monday if it comes) and there doesn't seem anything I could do to cheer myself up....even took myself off to the Royal Academy (which nearly always cheers me up) and despite loving the exhibition I still feel very down.

Hard not to take it as a warning sign....


----------



## cnld

ET went well - one 2 and one 4 cell on board - the two cell has minute fragmentation but they gave the four cell a top grade.

What will be will be now - I have done all I can so it is in the lap of the gods!!

Hope you are all ok?

Caz x


----------



## Debz1965

Caz - sending you lots of     for the next 2 weeks,   for you.

Debs xx


----------



## yonny

Hello girlies! 
Back from my trip with 2 expanded blasts on board and at the mo 3 in the freezer with maybe more as they were all compacted morulas!!! Ill find out tomorrow ! 
Hope all is well here - I havent read up on the last posts as Im just home but I will do!!
Love and hugs to all
Yonny x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Yonny - that's fantastic news.      these bring you your long awaited family.  

     

Debs -  hang in there hun hugme^     

Sally - hope you're feeling more positive - it's such a rollercoaster.       

Caz - well done. Hope the 2ww goes well.   

    

CG xxxxx


----------



## Debz1965

Yonny - great news, make sure you rest up    

Debs x


----------



## Ellie.st

CG

Just catching up on the posts after our hols.  I am so sorry about your BFN - I had been keeping my fingers crossed for you.  It's so unfair - there isn't anything else I can say apart from that I am thinking of you and your DH.       

Love


Ellie


----------



## Ellie.st

Just a quick hello to everyone else - old and new goldies. Need more time to catch up with what everyone is doing but in the meantime good luck and lots of   to everyone on their 2wws.

Love

Ellie


----------



## Hollysox

HI everyone...jsut to say I am home too !!!  I have 2 wonderful hatching blasts on board so praying really hard one at least decides to stick    

Yonny...congrats hun on your embies too and even better news about the spare ones...not that your gonna need them hun    

Hi to everyone else...will catch up properly tomorrow....


----------



## Debz1965

Hi girls

Well sad news from me I had a bio chem pregnancy my numbers went from 222 - 292 and now they are 95, the lovely kind doctor called me from the local fert clinic to break the news to me  

Having a couple of weeks free of all this cr*p and I will try and arrange to go back for the frosties in Aug... I hoping the doc will throw everything at this as it's our last chance!  

Sending loads of     to yonny and hollysox   

hello to everyone else, sorry not many personals today, not in the best of moods.


Debs xxx


----------



## Happiness07

Dear all,
I'm a golden oldie - being 43yrs old so I thought I'd also join this thread. 
Debs - very sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancy . I too am going for IVF starting around the end of May and can't wait - it's no 4 (gosh how did that happen?)
Anyway I look forward to chatting with you all 
X


----------



## cnld

Hi

Can't believe I'm already half way through the 2WW. Am feeling hopeful but you never know until testing do you.

Debs - so sorry to hear your news - I know how utterly devastating it is to get a chemical - worse than getting a BFN in the first place. Look after yourself - your time will come.  

Happiness - welcome and what a great user name!!  

Yonny and Holly - congrats on coming home with your blasts - when do you both test?  

Sally - how are you doing? When are you testing?    

Hello to anyone else I've missed!

Caz x


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear Debs

I am so, so sorry about your news.       I can't imagine how you are feeling but I am thinking of you.  Look after yourself and take some time out.      Am sending lots of     to your frosties so that they will be ready to snuggle in in August.

Love

Ellie


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

Hollysox, Yonny, Sally, Caz - wishing you loads and loads of       to you all.

Welcome Happiness!

CG - hope you are doing OK.        Thinking of you.

Hello too to all other goldies reading this.

Love

Ellie


----------



## Dee

*Cash prizes on offer .... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135195.0*


----------



## Hollysox

Debs....    am totally gutted for you sweetheart    Take care of yourself....

   your baby is waiting in the freezer for you for August      

Hi to everyone else out there and thanks for the good luck messages !

Love to all and a special hi to Happiness...what a great name


----------



## MrsBunny

Debs, I'm so very sorry to hear your news. It's just so unfair. I know how hard chemical pregnancies can be so I'm thinking of you and sending you lots of strength to get you through this difficult time. Please be kind to yourselves and take care. It's wonderful that you have frosties to go back for as it will give you something new and positive to focus on, although I know that right now, it's difficult to think that far ahead   

Hollysox and Yonny, great news about your blasts - let's hope they are all snuggling in nicely       

 to Sally, Caz and Cnld too    

I don't know if any of you have noticed on other boards, but we have made the decision not to have any more tx. We just don't want to put ourselves through it again especially as failure has hit us so hard this time. We need to get our lives back and DH says that our life together is the most important thing. So I won't be posting so much but will be looking in now and then as I'm obviously keen to see how you all get on. I think about everyone here a lot and want to thank you all for your support. I think it's great how this thread has so many different kinds of people on it, having different kinds of tx and I also think it's great how those who have been successful stick around to give support.  

Lots of love to everyone - CG, Ellie, Goldielocks, Ultra, AllisonKate, to name but a few
Mrs Bunny xxxxx


----------



## Ands42

hello ladies
Can i join you? 
i'm between cycles just now, start next IVF in June or July, had follow up yest and it was all very positive, so just taking the usual 3 month break.

I'm addicted to this site, and love hearing I'm not the only one with mad thoughts, and love hearing all the good news.
Look forward to chatting to you all
 
Ands
xxx


----------



## Happiness07

Hi to all - Caz, Debs, Hollysox and Ands42 to name just a few .
I thought I would explain my username - Happiness. It's actually quite a lot to live up to all the time obviously , especially in the rollercoaster world of IVF. I use it because the first part of my real name is Sukh ( which in Panjabi means peace /happiness!) Anyway linguistic lesson over. I'm reading with interest that there is a lot of positive energy on this thread ie blasts on board etc. Hope it is infectious since I'm starting IVF no 4 at the end of May and have never made it to the blast stage.My Chinese doctor - Madame Zhai on Harley st was pleased with me yesterday . She always starts in the same way , asking about the consistency of the stools, frequency of urination and thirst . I have to maintain temperature charts as well - which in my case are indicating that the body temperature is being raised after ovulation in the second part of the cycle and this is what she has been working towards. I know she would like me to begin treatment a bit later in order to allow the TCM and acupuncture to have longer to work its magic but I'm a teacher and really want to have a bash at IVF before the summer holidays. Last year I made the mistake of spending the whole of my hols between July to Aug having IVF which didn't work. So this year I'm being more pragmatic and have booked trips abroad straight after breaking up - I figure I'll either be pregnant and in which case it'll be nice to chill abroard or it hasn't worked again and i'll want to be distracted somewhere else! 
Apologies I'm rambling ....
Take care to you all !
X


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Debs - so very sorry hun, I'm gutted for you and your DP. Take care and don't rush anything       

Mrs Bunny - so sorry that you're not moving on from here with your deserved bundle of joy, but like you say you need to draw a line somewhere and regain your life. Wishing you and your DH the very very best for the future. You've been a great support and will be missed.

Hollysox - so pleased you've got some good blasts on board    these are your long awaited babies. We need some good news on here. Good luck   

Yonny - I hope your little embies are multiplying like mad right now and burrowing in for the long haul.     

Ellie - I hope you had a lovely holiday and that your DH is thinking more positively about going back for your frosties. Thanks for thinking of me.  

Caz, Happiness, Cnd and anyone else on the 2ww - wishing you all the very best of luck. 

My DH and I are now ready to call it a day - at least I think we are   We've got a follow-up appt in June but think the chances of our clinic being prepared to treat us again are slim to say the least as an awkwardly placed fibroid made transfer difficult enough on this last cycle. The nurse as good as said it might need to come out before we undertake another round of IVF. I can't face another myomectomy so if this is what they suggest it will have to be the end of treatment for us. We're now considering adoption again, perhaps from abroad. Before we make any big decisions we're off on holiday to recharge our batteries and remind ourselves that there is a life beyond treatment! I'll still be checking in from time to time to see how you're all getting on. Like Mrs Bunny I think of you all loads and will be   everyone on here achieves their dream one way or another.

Alison Kate - thanks for the pm honey     that thyroid is sorted out and you're announcing your BFP very soon.

Love, CG xxxxxxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Mrs Bunny and CG...I was so sad to read your posts but do understand 'where you are coming from'.....I wish you both so much love and luck in whatever route you choose to take in the future       If only we could just wave a magic wand and make all our dreams come true huh ?  But we know nothings as simple as that    I hope you will both pop in from time to time though and say hello....we will miss you so much otherwise  

Debs... 

Caz...how are you doing on your 2ww hun ?       

Yonny..hope you are doing ok on the 2ww hun ?  And good luck to anyone else on the dreaded 2ww of torture....    For you all.....

I was quite positive yesterday but then had some tummy cramps last night and the negativity has set in    Must try NOT to think too much  

Happiness...loved the explanation of your name hun...good luck with your 4th IVF next month   Lets hope the result of it will bring you lots of Happiness !!!!    

Ands...hi and welcome to you !  Wishing you lots of luck for your IVF in the summer hun....   

Ellie...hope you are feeling ok hun ?   

Hi to anyone else I've missed today but hope you are all doing ok ?

Take care and love to all xxxx


----------



## cesca

Hello ladies just a little note from me .I pop in from time to time to see how everyone is.

Mrs B and CG I am thinking of you both and hope that whatever route you decide to take it will be right for you. It is so hard this journey we take and I know what it feels like when enough is enough. 

Debs I was so sorry to hear your news , chemical pregnancies are so hard to deal with .Life can be so unfair at times. Thinking of you xx

Maeve and I are doing great ,she is now 14months and just the sweetest thing.My health is OK and my leg does give me jip but all in all its OK. ( I had a blood clot and a pulmonary embolism in pregnancy)
We had some terrible news 3 weeks ago .My DH's sister died . She just dropped down dead. I think she had what they call sudden death syndrome .We are all in such a state of shock. The worst thing is though she left her 8 year old daughter. She is at the moment living with her mums boyfriend (he isn't the dad) But we are trying to sort things so she will live with us but her biological father has popped up out of the woodwork to claim his daughter. It is awful as she doesn't really know him and I can see we have a long battle on our hands.
love to everyone  Cesca xxxxxx


----------



## ULTRA

Dear Goldies,

I finally managed to get my Broadband installed when DPs DS came to visit this weekend from Portsmouth, after paying since October! The incompetent people at Tiscali  were promissing heaven when they sold me the package assuring it will work with my 6 year old Apple mac notebook, but when I phoned for technical help just got the reply "we are not trained on Macintosh", ggrrrhhh! Sorry for ranting, but I am sooooo pleased that it works and I can finally kiss goodbye to me trusted but slllloooow dial up pay as you go service.

CD, Mrs Bunny, Debs -  sooo sorry to hear your news. I had everything crossed for you and hoped you'll join me in the endless sleepness nights routine....makes me feel even more humble and thankful for my "two for the price of one" miracle babies. 

Hollysox - all the best for you, you so deserve it after all your heartache. I was so pleased when U decided to also go the DE route, not an easy decision as I know fro my experience, but boy am I glad I did it!!!

Cesca - how are you keeping?

Amy Louise and Philipp are now 5 months old - where has the time gone They are both 13lb 3 and such smiling, charming babies 95% of the time. Amy has been sleeping from 8.30 pm to 7 am for a week now - BLESS HER - leaving me with just one creaming bundle at midnight and 2.30am and 4.30 am and 6.30 am, ggrrhh. He drinks just 3-4 oz at the most doesn't matter if I give him breast, expressed or formula with lips firmly shut if he had enough, then goes back to sleep leaving me and DP, who has to get up at 5am to catch 5.45 train to London, exhausted.Now a little white spot has appeared on his lower gum, poor babe, adding to his discomfort. During the day they hardly sleep anymore and if, never at the same time, so no catching up
My mum is back in Germany and I have no friends nearby to give us a break. No sign either of the twins' passports, so we cannot travel to Germany, but it is true, one beaming smile from these lovely blue eyes and all the hard work is forgotten. And yes I know many of you would give their right arm to be in my position; thinking of this during the nightfeeds keep me going.

Enough now of this moaning, good luck to all new faces and everyone I have not mentioned personally, I don't have much time now for posting, but willread all posts during these long nights awake in my study feeding.

Take care, -ULTRA-


----------



## ULTRA

Cesca, must have been telepathy! So sorry to hear the news about your sister-in-law, I thought only babies can get this. Good luck with getting custody of your niece. Would be nice for M to get big sis.


----------



## Hollysox

Hi ladies hope you are all doing ok today ?

Cesca...Hi sweetie and love to you and Maeve   What a tragedy to lose your SIL so suddenly    I once worked with a girl of 21 who died in this way...her family were devastated and I feel for your family hun....I hope you and DH will be able to care for her 8 year old daughter within your family unit     It will be heartbreaking if she was allowed to go to her father when he hasn't shown any interest in her up to now...fingers and everything else crossed she stays with the family she knows    

ULTRA....how wonderful to hear from you hun    I'm so pleased your little family are thriving and giving you so much joy   Even if Phillip is keeping you and DP awake in the night    I'm sorry you are still having trouble with the twins passports though...here's hoping things get sorted before much longer     Yes, I know I have made the right decision using DE...just hoping the outcome of this tx will be good though so fingers and everything crossed for test day...     

Take care everyone and   all round xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Cesca - so sorry to hear about your sad news, what an awful shock    Like Hollysox I hope you manage to get custody of your niece - at such an awful time she'll need the family she knows and loves around her.

Ultra - so pleased everything going well with you. Treasure those little ones  

Hollysox -      you're going to be announcing your BFP really soon sweetie.

CG xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

CG, Mrs Bunny and Debs - thinking of you all.    

Hollysox and Yonny - sending you both lots of      

Cesca  - I am so sorry to hear about your DH's sister.  I hope everything sorts itself out re your niece.  I can't imagine what you are all going through just now. 

Ultra - glad to hear that your wee ones are doing so well.

Hello to the new goldies.  Looking forward to getting to know you!

Greetings to any other oldies reading this too.

No news from me really other than plans for our FET are hopefully now delayed rather than cancelled completely by DH . He seems to be thinking things over so I'm working very hard at not mentioning it, and taking the chance to get some weight off in the meantime... 

Ellie


----------



## emmypops

Hi there goldies,

I wondered if it was ok if i joined you? I am 41 and have had one IVF in Feb 08. I was due to start my second IVF today but got a natural BFP on Monday night. I did a further test on Tues which was also positive but unfortunately all day today I have had very heavy bleeding so I am feeling really frustrated. I have to go for a blood test tomorrow to check my HCG but i know that it is all over ! The annoying thing is that I assume that my IVF will now have to be put off til I have another normal AF? Which means a 2 month delay!

Anyway, enough of my problems! Look forward to chatting to you all - you seem like a nice bunch!

Emmy X


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Emmy and welcome hun....I hope your blood test today proves that all is ok     There are a lot of women who bleed quite heavily during preganancy and think it is all over only to discover all is fine with the baby...I hope for your sake this is true for you hun            Please let us know how you get on but I have everything crossed for you  

Ellie...good plan hun to keep quiet for now and let Dh take his time to come round to using your frosties !!!!

Just a flying visit today though...slowly going mad on this 2ww and am too scared to test come test day !!!!!

Love to all xxx


----------



## yonny

Me too Hollysox!!   
Yonny x


----------



## emmypops

Hi all

Just got results of my blood test. HCG is 300 so I could technically still be pregnant and have to go back on Monday to see if this has increased. Have had really heavy bleeding (with clots) so I am sure there is no hope. The annoying thing is that we can't continue with our IVF now and that means another 2 months ticking away!! 

I was feeling so positive this morning cos the nurse said that we could continue our treatment as long as HCG levels weren't too high. Now I am all negative again! Never a dull moment with IVF!!

Take care

Emmy x


----------



## Debz1965

Hi girlies

Just a quickie from me as I am kind of in hiding since my chem preg but keep popping to read the threads!  

Hello to all the new ladies

I just wanted to wish Yonny and Hollysox lots of     for you both and to anyone else who is testing, sorry I have lost the plot a little bit with what is going on with everyone. 
I promise I will catch up soon.

Today would of been my first scan date, so feeling a little sensitive, sorry about the rushed post

I promise I will post properly in a couple of weeks when I have made some descions!

Debs xxxxxxx

Ps Emmy I hope your levels rise hun xxx


----------



## Hollysox

Debs....it is understandable to way you are feeling sweetheart   I just so wish that things could have worked out for you....I have a good feeling about those frosties of yours though        

Emmy...hope your levels rise again by Monday hun        

Yonny...how are you doing sweetheart ?  I'm praying for some good news from you very soon            

I was almost sick this morning before testing and never slept a wink last night for worrying about it....but I was amazed and so grateful to get a   I am painfully aware that these are very early days and wont truely believe it until I have a good scan result...but for now...I am over the moon.  I pray that you Yonny and anyone else waiting to test will be as lucky as I feel today...

Hi to everyone else and spreading some fairydust for everyone


----------



## cnld

Hi 

Just wanted to let you all know I got a   yesterday. Had pretty much known all week but still nice to see it officially. I am painfully aware of everything that can go wrong but until the first scan I shall be PUPO in all it's glory. This is our fnal attempt so am just keeping everything crossed this one stays with us.

Love to you all and shall catch up properly soon. Congrats Hollysox and good luck Yonny.

Caz x


----------



## yonny

Caz and Hollysox - I am so truly madly deeply happy for you both!!!!!!!!!!!!   

I had my bloods done this morning - but havent heard back from the doc yet!!! 
I had to drive to Weymouth today to get my step daughter but had my mobile with me and thats what he phoned me on before to give me the result last time - dont have an p sticks in the house so am going to have to go to Tescos to get one I guess and do it tomorrow!!!!!!
I cant wait until tuesday cos if its a negative then I want to come off the meds asap!!!!!!!!!!
Why is nothing ever easy!!!!!!!!!    
Ill be back
Yonny x


----------



## cnld

Oh Yonny how infurating (to say the least!!) for you. Get down to an all night supermarket and put yourself out of your misery - the waiting is always hardest. Maybe your doc will call over the weekend?

Everything crossed for you

Caz x


----------



## Debz1965

Caz, Hollysox                

I hope and   everything goes OK for you both

Yonny - Get yourself to Tesco gal!!   praying you follow suit as well xxx


Debs xxxxxxxx


----------



## ULTRA

Hollysox - I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you! Wow, this has made my day! Congratulations and PUT YOUR FEET UP! I send you lots of sticky vipes for your precious cargo. Good luck with the blood test and scan, you soo deserve this BFP!!!!

Caz - congrats to you as well and good luck Yonny.


----------



## yonny

Right - so I went to Tescos last night - and they didnt have any clearblues (My own preference!) -just tescos own !! 
I was fed up last night and tired after the long drive to and from Weymouth so I left it and came home and went to bed in a bad mood!!!!!!!!!
This morning - 4 am - Im lying in bed thinking that I just cant stand being in this limbo so I get up and drive to the next village and try their 24hr Tescos - yippee - Clearblue!  I buy a double pack and home I go!!!
Marks still in bed but he's nervous .....................as am I !
We've been trying 5 years..............spent a small fortune..............basically kept life on hold as we all do! 
I knew that this would be make or break as I needed to get back flying - Ive been grounded for 8 months and my airline are great but they've been making noises about me going back in the air! 
So I did the test












and.............................................












.......................its POSITIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


We're in shock !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  My first ever positive pregnancy test!!
I know its early days and there are plenty of hurdles still to jump but I just need to say thank you for all your thoughts and prayers and good wishes - youre an amazing bunch and I couldnt have done it without you!!!!
All my love 
Yonny xxxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Yonny!!!!

Hollysox!!!

Caz!!!

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS!!![/fly]

You clever clever girls!

Wishing you all the best for the next few weeks (at least). Take it easy and keep those embies safe.

And Emmypops, hoping your levels rise   

Lots of love
Mrs Bunny
xxxx


----------



## Hollysox

*WOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Yonny I am SOOOOOOOOOO happy for you hun.....This is such fantastic news !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats to Caz too !!!!!!!! Wow, they say luck comes in 3's     

Hello to all you lovely ladies and thank you everyone for all the good luck wishes.....like Yonny and Caz I still cant believe it but I am so grateful to that wonderful man Stepan who has helped get me this far !!

Love to you all and have a great weekend....

Debs...  thinking of you hun....


----------



## Hal

Hi to everyone

Just found this thread! In fact just found FF a couple of months ago - only after 6y of TTC. I have had a lot of treatment on the last 3y. This ivf was to be my last then was thinking of DE. I was communicating with clinics in Spain all the way through the tx. I have responded well in all my tx and in the ivf have always had 3 good quality embryos put back. This apparent good response was making it difficult to know when to stop.Wasn't expecting it to work - really did it as a 'last go' to help me move on. Consultant was encouraging me to consider DE. Couldn't believe it when it actually worked.....and has continued to work.

Seems to a few bpf's - Congratulations!!

Hal


----------



## goldielocks

Just a quickie to say WOoOOOOooooW !!!

Fantastic news from the board - Big congratulations to Yonny, Caz and Hollysox - so delighted for you all...Such wonderful news...rest up, take care of yourselves and get ready for the long journey ahead...

Love and thoughts to those with less positive news...Hope you're all well and taking care of yourselves...Everyone here is thinking of you sending    and    for your future plans and decisons 

Angharad is now 5 weeks old...the time is whizzing by, I don't even know what day it is half the time..she has colic at the moment so nights are pretty noisy..we are still totally in love but would kill for more than 3 hours sleep !!!  

Hi and good wishes to all 

XX Goldielocks


----------



## emmypops

Wow this seems to be a lucky board - congrats to Yonny, Caz and Hollysox - hopefully the luck will rub off on everyone else in the next few days and weeks!!

Love and lots of luck to all 

Emmy x


----------



## cnld

Fab news Yonny - congrats!! Your post did keep me in suspense though!!


Good luck for Monday Emmy if I don't get chance to say before then.


Caz x


----------



## ULTRA

Congratulation Yonny - what a way to do the announcement, but I had a feeling all along it would be  

Hollysox, Caz : Same to you and all the best for the next weeks! Take it easy and try to relax. I know its hard, but freaking at each ache,spot and pain is not good for your carma and good carma is what this budding embies need. 

Enjoy your pregnancies- believe me it will be over in a flash. I can't believe it is 1 year and 22 days since my test day! Take care,

-ULTRA-


----------



## Debz1965

Yonny - fantastic news        I am sooo pleased for you.

Lets hope my frosties give me a bfp again and I can join the rest of you 

Debs xxxx


----------



## yonny

Thank you girls    - and debs - bless you , thinking of me after the traumatic time youve had recently!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Hi 
would love to join you guys. 

Congrats to Yonny, Hollysox and Caz - goodluck for the coming months.     Ultra is soooooo right - the time does go so quickly.   I completely freaked at about 8/9 weeks and remember ringing my midwife and crying on the phone for 10 mins (i cried at the drop of a hat once i was pregnant!!) - she said it was probably all the drugs pumped into us during treatment. Remember thinking she wll have neurotic older mother written on my file even b4 she had visited me   Try and take things easy and if you can take time off work (sick or whatever) if things get too much for you. Keeping fingers crossed for you all.  

Hope that everything works out for you emmy. 

Goldielocks, love your baba pic.  

Hal - glad you have your success - heard of lots of people saying it was there "last try" and getting a bfp! good luck for the coming months. 

Have just started injections for FET. we  have 5 frosties and will probably have them all defrosted at the same time. Not sure i want to go through more than one more tx. We are very lucky to have our DD and feel completely blessed. My thinking, this week (it changes on a week to week or daily basis  ) is that hopefully get some (2) embies to survive and take it from there. Feeling more nervous this time. Last  time ate organically, had reflexology and took tim off work - this time stressed at work and cant stop eating sweet things!!! What will be will be. 

maddie.


----------



## Hal

Hi Maddie - i think you are right - if its going to work it will! I think that there may be some psychology involved in it all though. When the pressure is off it seems to help.

Debz - sorry about your biochemical pg. I have had a couple and was thankful that i knew right from the start they were not going anywhere - rather that than m/c. Still doesn't make it easy. What are your options??

Cesca - i practice family law. PM me if you think you might need some legal advice.

Just been out and bought some maternity clothes. Well actually only a couple of items were maternity the rest were normal clothes with plenty of space. I think i will be better dressed during pg than i usually am.


----------



## emmypops

Looks like a chem preg for me too. HCG levels dropped from 300 to 200. Have to go back for further test next Mon but I guess they won't go back up again.

Ah well am enjoying a wee G&T as i type cos i am so convinced it's all over  

Take care everyone


----------



## Debz1965

Hal - I have 2 frosties waiting for me, which I will prob get in August. Then sadly it's the end of the road for me. 

Emmy - I am so sorry hun  

Take care all 

Debs xxx


----------



## Hal

Emmy - really sorry to hear your news. I think i biochemical pg can be confusing but gives some hope for any future tx.


----------



## Hollysox

Emmy I am so sorry   

Debz...hi sweetie  

Maddie...best of luck with your tx hun....   

Hal...been out buying anymore maternity wear ?  It's good there are lots of free flowing styles in fashion anyway...I have a few tops that could be used for later on    

I had to ask my gp to give me a private script for my extra meds which she did    My scan is booked for the 23rd so until then I will be very nervous !!!  I just pray that my scan proves better than the last time cos we all know how that ended up...I cant help worying that things may go wrong again....must think positive though...     

Special hellos to Ultra, Cesca, CG, Goldielocks, Yonny, Caz, Mrs Bunny and sorry if I haven't mentioned you but hello too !!!

Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hollysox, Caz, Yonny - honestly, I turn my back for a few days and you all announce BFPs!!!!  I am so, so happy for you - wishing you all very happy and healthy pregnancies.  Gosh, this news has made my day. Fantastic.   

Emmy     

Debs    

CG     

Hope everyone else is doing OK.  Must dash - someone small nearby is demanding her dinner. 

Love

Ellie


----------



## Moth

Hiya Ladies, hope you don't mind me crashing your goldies thread.  I'm 41 / dp 37 and we're just about to start our first ivf tx.  Had some tests undertaken already at local hospital, me - blocked tubes and also hypothyroid, dp - low morphology but is being re-tested next week. Had our first consultation last week, which seemed to go o.k. and we have to attend an open evening in two weeks time.

Not sure what to expect from the open evening    can anyone out there enlighten me as to what to expect? Is anything decided upon/planned during the open evening? Also, at what point will i get the prescription - do i need to ask for a private prescription? 

Any hints and tips for an old bird will be gratefully received! 

How come i've read so much IF info but feel like i know nothing  

Cheers

Moth x


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Moth,

i am assuming that you are going to a private clinic? The consultant you saw was he/she attached to that clinic or nhs ?

we went to an open evening with our 1st clinic. It was fairly good, you got to meet people who worked there, they went over the procedures and took you on a tour of the clinic. They also spent time with us personally and went over what our personal requirements were (we were like you - dh has v. poor morphology so we knew icsi was the only answer for us). It gives you a chance to ask questions - i was curious to know the stats for "older" women etc. Of course you find out the costs and timings of things. No all clinics are the same - i would ask about opening times and out of office hours etc.  write things down if you want an answer to something, if you are like me,  my mind goes blank - often.    Dont feel nervous about asking them for things -remember they are a business at the end of the day and you  are a customer. We planned dates in the diary whilst we were there, but there was only 2 other couples there so we got some individual attention. I think the open evening gives you a chance to find out how you feel about the clinic - what the vibes are etc. 

We moved clinics b4 we started tx - the embryologist left and they took months and months to try and get a replacement. The next clinic we went did not do open evenings - it cost us £150 for an appointment with the consultant so i took a copy of all our test results - saw the consultant and there and then organised tx - started about 2 weeks later !! I had total belief in the consultant and by the time we got to the end of our appointment both me and DH wanted to go ahead with him.  Did not get a private prescription because the clinic organises all that and gets the drugs for us. If the NHS are paying for your drugs then I think the clinic give you a list of things for your GP to write up. 

I have an underactive thyroid too. GP monitored it whilst pregnant - had to up the dose (baby strips it from you ) but other then that its ok. 


DH morphology - was 2% and i had him on organic, hardly no  drink lots of vits and minerals for 6 months and the test after that was also 2% !!! his count and mortility improved but morph stayed the same. We were resigned to icsi and the embryoloist complimented on his sample when we came to EC - said there was lots to choose from.   I think this was good because it's a hard time for our partners and thier little swimmers.  

let us know how you get on. 
there may be a thread on the ivf board for your clinic - worth looking at. 

   
Maddie.


----------



## Moth

Cheers for all that info Maddie! Plenty for me to digest  

How great you have a daughter! Bet your life's not your own anymore, but in a good way of course!

Even though we are self funding (due to my age of course!) the clinic is actually at an NHS hospital. We've decided to go there as it's the nearest (an hour away) and i didn't really want the stress of long journeys whilst we are back and forth - also dp works a complicated shift pattern so it'll only take him half an hour to get there from work! I did ask my GP if he would fund my prescription when i start tx but he had that 'fat chance' look on his face!  and said there was no funding.  

I'm not sure how many people are booked in for the open evening, but hopefully it won't be too many. We paid £150 for our consultation too, they took bloods and i had a scan and dp has to return next week to do 'his thing' so they can re-check his morphology. Have suggested to him that he needs to cut out the alcohol - but i can't do anymore than tell him how important it is to be alcohol free! 

I've posted on the IVF Wales board and the girls there have been a brilliant help and i guess it's good to know other people's experiences at the same place. I've tried to find out stats in general for ivf and 'older ladies' but it seems confusing when some clinics treat  a higher/lower number of women over 40, so i guess this makes a big difference when looking at success rates!

thanks again for the reply.

Good luck with your tx  

Moth x


----------



## Jo

New home this way ladies  

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=post;board=163.0


----------

